# City of Philadelphia



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*PHILADELPHIA, PENNSYLVANIA*












> Philadelphia (pronounced /ˌfɪləˈdɛlfiə/) is the largest city in Pennsylvania and the sixth-most-populous city in the United States.
> In 2008, the population of the city proper was estimated to be more than 1.54 million, while the Greater Philadelphia metropolitan area's population of 5.8 million made it the country's fifth-largest. The city, which lies about 46 miles southwest of New York City, is the nation's fourth-largest urban area by population and its fourth-largest consumer media market as ranked by the Nielsen Media Research. It is the county seat of Philadelphia County, with which it is coterminous. Popular nicknames for Philadelphia include Philly and The City of Brotherly Love, from the literal meaning of the city's name in Greek (Greek: Φιλαδέλφεια ([pʰilaˈdelpʰeːa], Modern Greek: [filaˈðɛlfia]) "brotherly love", compounded from φίλος philos "love" and ἀδελφός adelphos "brother").
> A commercial, educational, and cultural center, Philadelphia was once the second-largest in the British Empire (after London), and the social and geographical center of the original 13 American colonies. It was a centerpiece of early American history, host to many of the ideas and actions that gave birth to the American Revolution and independence. It was the most populous city of the young United States, although by the first census in 1790, New York City had overtaken it. Philadelphia served as one of the nation's many capitals during the Revolutionary War and after. After the ratification of the U.S. Constitution, the city served as the temporary national capital from 1790 to 1800 while Washington, DC, was under construction.


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*RANDOM PHOTOS AROUND PHILADELPHIA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andertho/495601141/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adelmann/2801497469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/3196355573/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jgmundie/1572995886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken215/3666614837/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonythemisfit/2434641110/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ucumari/2097189565/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andertho/4014446938/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimherrington/3236156959/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/2654368738/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/2702706150/in/set-72157606751700507/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/2690290463/in/set-72157606751700507/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/2606432602/in/set-72157606751700507/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthurseabra/3155035867/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthurseabra/2821761149/in/set-72157606320070128/​
A little sneak preview of what's to come. Stick around.


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*HISTORY IN PICTURES*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Downtown_Philadelphia_Pano_1913.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Philadelphia1855.jpg









http://coins.about.com/od/errorcoin...he-Shanghai-Mint/Second-Philadelphia-Mint.htm









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pingnews/2891600614/









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Philadelphia_strike_1946.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Uss_G-4_1914.jpg









http://www.hetrick-philadelphia.org/james hettrick/index.htm









http://www.kellscraft.com/OldPhiladelphia/OldPhiladelphiaCh04.html









http://www.kellscraft.com/OldPhiladelphia/OldPhiladelphiaCh04.html









http://www.kellscraft.com/OldPhiladelphia/OldPhiladelphiaCh04.html​


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*RANDOM PHOTOS OF PHILLY PT. 2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/njteton/3291844794/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/plecojan/2390774684/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blondesage/2198973227/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/plecojan/878783739/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tilaneseven/2036959334/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/2305370853/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobbinguy/2603903127/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/149612032/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4491873557/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4583328416/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4566377565/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4545136732/in/[email protected]​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos of Philadelphia


----------



## andru04499 (Dec 1, 2008)

Random Philadelphia Photos


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

nature's message said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/149612032/


Love this streets :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*I LOVE PHILADELPHIA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothygerdes/


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Great photos.


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't wait to go back. I didn't give it a proper chance last time.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Philadelphia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arunsundar/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arunsundar/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arunsundar/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arunsundar/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arunsundar/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kophius/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpo42/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/m877/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kap_cris/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmnscttirl/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmnscttirl/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/periquito/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmnscttirl/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmnscttirl/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/periquito/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain-kidd/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain-kidd/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain-kidd/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain-kidd/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/afagen/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/afagen/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/afagen/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andydublin/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmnscttirl/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing night photo of Philadelphia 


>


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

South Street










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancastermike/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maskology/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamsjp2010/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamsjp2010/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamsjp2010/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maskology/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maskology/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daria_angeli/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyo/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dashdoe/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those updates from Philadelphia are also very nice


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks christos! :cheers:


Society Hill










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/almanesiac/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain-kidd/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain-kidd/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hazboy/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnponton/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/realtorkimwood/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandc/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canine_devotion/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandc/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Center City










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyp_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcournoyer1993/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Rittenhouse Sq










http://www.flickr.com/photos/iirraa/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iirraa/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iirraa/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iirraa/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iirraa/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/debbus/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillyphotos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillyphotos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillyphotos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillyphotos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpo42/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillyphotos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moocat/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Northern Liberties










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/selepouchinest/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visualsense/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pwbaker/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pvsbond/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pvsbond/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pvsbond/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alankin/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alankin/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothygerdes/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stksave27/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

all photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpo42/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckarabelas/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]N00/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drcohen/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drcohen/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisinphilly5448/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photo updates from Philadelphia :cheers:


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

I've always loved Philly now these photos are really making me anxious for my visit aaallllllll the way next Spring  ... Oh well atleast I can still look at these pics


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Amazing ! Beautiful city


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaluvslife/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*That old Philly feeling...*















http://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_carollo/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_carollo/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/woojinhan/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfurey/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rjaditan/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/njteton/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rjaditan/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/foxox/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nmcmanus/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/njteton/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpo42/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpo42/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eveyinorbit/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richarddavis/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpo42/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/typographyshop/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfjaw/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eveyinorbit/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpo42/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/njteton/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eveyinorbit/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisscott/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/njteton/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/runway27r/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobbinguy/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/contrabass/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opacity/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobbinguy/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Philadelphia


----------



## Lexington (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those recent photos from Philadelphia are absolutely amazing and great :cheers:


----------



## Lexington (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like the painting on the wall in the first photo of the last post


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos Lexington!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikhailvolkov/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikhailvolkov/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikhailvolkov/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikhailvolkov/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikhailvolkov/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/5331295476/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jo_asakura/5290049391/in/photostream/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

philadelphia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachelzee/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachelzee/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachelzee/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachelzee/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruhinb/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomasmurr/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomasmurr/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abhimanyughosh/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abhimanyughosh/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjal/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjal/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjal/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjal/


Philly Box Canyon by STC Washington, DC Chapter, on Flickr


Philly has lots of this by randomcamel, on Flickr


The Dorchester Early in the Morning by sameold2010, on Flickr


Chinatown by Foxox, on Flickr


Chinatown by Foxox, on Flickr


Top Corner by phillytrax, on Flickr


Road To Old Glory by phillytrax, on Flickr


The City Awaits by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> ^^ AWESOME! I can't to visit Philly!!!


It's a great town! I can't wait to go back myself!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

In Port by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


617a by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Phila.Museum of Art,Water Works by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Philadelphia Urban Landscape  by Adam J Rybczynski, on Flickr


True Reflections  by Adam J Rybczynski, on Flickr


Arches by phillytrax, on Flickr


Edison Building by phillytrax, on Flickr


Remarkable Sunset II by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ NICE! My mom visited once and LOVED it!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

IMG_2136 by michaelwm25, on Flickr


River Commute by michaelwm25, on Flickr


Comcast Center Halo by michaelwm25, on Flickr


Ben Franklin Bridge Trio_ 3 by michaelwm25, on Flickr


"Cira Centre" by Ars Poetica, on Flickr


"The Human Soul" by Ars Poetica, on Flickr


"Kimmel Geometry" by Ars Poetica, on Flickr


City of bokehlicious love by gtxtom, on Flickr


rocky on the steps by Paul Gentile, on Flickr


Philadelphia Dusk by MurrayH77, on Flickr


Camden, NJ - Dusk by MurrayH77, on Flickr


33/365, Orange Sunrise by Gary E. Irwin, on Flickr


Liftoff by michaelwm25, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/murrayh77/5888025093/

This pic is pure awesomeness.

Cool angle, fantastic colors. Great city.


----------



## lammius (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow this is the Philly thread to end all Philly threads!!Fantastic photos by everyone who has contributed!

A few requests, if folks are taking requests... I'd love to see some pics of some places you don't see photographed often:
Manayunk and Roxborough
the Italian market area
the Art Museum neighborhood/Eastern State
the zoo
Queen Village
more of Fairmount, Wissahickon Valley, and Pennypack parks
K&A or Point Breeze if you're brave enough 
Residential architecture in almost any neighborhood

One day I'll get something more advanced than an iPhone3 camera, and I'd love to spend time capturing images of this city and its people!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline by Pik-tsure, on Flickr


_DSC1167 by carlyrenee84, on Flickr


My street, during the storm by riekhavoc, on Flickr


Penns Landing Bus by Senor Slugworth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The Span by phillytrax, on Flickr


Delaware Avenue by phillytrax, on Flickr


Shot Tower by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Broad and Erie by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Broad and Erie by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Broad and Erie by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Broad and Erie by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Germantown Avenue looking north towards Broad and Erie by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Germantown Avenue and Victoria Street by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Germantown Avenue by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Germantown and Venango by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Harriet Tubman & The Underground Railroad Mural by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Sun Pay by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Lehigh Avenue by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


The corner Joy by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


Diamond Street near Marshal, North Philadelphia by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


North Marshall St near Diamond by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


DSC_0991 by steven minicola, on Flickr


Religious Liberty | Independence Mall by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


DSC_1248 by steven minicola, on Flickr


15th Street by phillytrax, on Flickr


Benjamin Franklin Bridge by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Comcast Center | Philadelphia by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


Philadelphia Museum of Art by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


North Broad Street | Philadelphia by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


Uh, over here, General. by Mark Luethi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hurdnation/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hurdnation/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hurdnation/


Midway between Camden and Philly by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


Philly Gets Baked. by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


Clinging to the Ben Franklin Bridge by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


Phillyscrapers by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the beautiful pics and the video on # 170.....thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia -- City of Brotherly Love by Sky Noir, on Flickr


The Span by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Birds at the Station by Adam_C_Philly, on Flickr


Italian Market by Adam_C_Philly, on Flickr


Avoid injury. Watch your step. by alykat, on Flickr


2nd and Arch by drc151, on Flickr


In the city by Image By Design Works ﺕ, on Flickr


Frankford Ave by tonyjuliano, on Flickr


USA - Philadelphia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


View from 2001 Market Street by Adam_C_Philly, on Flickr


On the Ben Franklin Bridge by Adam_C_Philly, on Flickr


Philadelphia Rust Factory by Adam_C_Philly, on Flickr


Untitled by gsgeorge, on Flickr


----------



## durf 2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Philly has the skyline the size of Louisville, Kentucky and or White Plains, NY.


----------



## durf 2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Like Rocky Balboa, Philly gets no respect. The city has a long way to prove that it's a fun real city. Give about 25 years or so.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philly - retro classic b&w by Sky Noir, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline by cafenated, on Flickr


Philadelphia by Glyn Lowe Photos, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Remarkable Sunset by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


City Hall Sculptures by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Reading Terminal and Clock 12:26pm by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Reading Terminal Market IV by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Reading Terminal Market III by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Lion Sculpture Profile by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


IMG_5789 by pwbaker, on Flickr


CIMG0011 by pwbaker, on Flickr


CIMG0013 by pwbaker, on Flickr


Bridges by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


P1460243 by steven minicola, on Flickr


D20_4536_HDR - Version 2 by garyreed, on Flickr


D20_4526_HDR - Version 2 by garyreed, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

South Street by luidude, on Flickr


Penn Park 105 by University Communications - Web, on Flickr


Penn Park 104 by University Communications - Web, on Flickr


University City, Phila by Abhimanyu.Ghosh, on Flickr


DSC_0153 by Abhimanyu.Ghosh, on Flickr


Untitled by A. Couture, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Untitled_Panorama1 by Antonio mccall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark City by phillytrax, on Flickr


Moonrise by phillytrax, on Flickr


Windows by alankin, on Flickr


----------



## Lexington (Apr 4, 2005)

nova8464
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6195/6077805729_63d7c9d20c_m.jpg










nova8264
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6062/6036288411_327c312ee6_m.jpg










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6079/6078345968_2844bdec97_m.jpg


















http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6063/6036288333_eb9c6963c7_m.jpg









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6085/6034177664_7eed66eaae_m.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5223/5674738854_e8b34ced38_m.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/5701425656_c8a5b8485e_m.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5001/5314151681_602dc1484f_m.jpg









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6200/6036897232_ee86f1a958_s.jpg


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^
Nice! 


George Washington by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Sconce by goofcitygoof, on Flickr


Statuary-City Hall-Phila.P.A.-3 by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Masonic Temple Tower by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Different Strokes 01 by Rob Lybeck, on Flickr


Vertical greenery by alexey_bersenev, on Flickr


Trinity Framing by alexey_bersenev, on Flickr


Walking in Queen Village by alexey_bersenev, on Flickr


Queen Village Philly by alexey_bersenev, on Flickr


Philly by Gina R., on Flickr


Curtis Publishing Building Atrium by Evan Gearing (Evan's Expo), on Flickr


Foot of the Bridge by Harpo42, on Flickr


P1020573_2 by ancasta1901, on Flickr


Towers by JKEL, on Flickr


DSC_2245 by PMillera4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Landscape by phillytrax, on Flickr


Cityscape-Penn Park View by Rob Lybeck, on Flickr


Moonrise by phillytrax, on Flickr


Mosaica by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citystreetscape by phillytrax, on Flickr


Before It's Covered Up by phillytrax, on Flickr


Philadelphia - Light World Tour 2011 by Light World Tour, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice photos.....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

One of north americas finest. 

I love Philadelphia, I have to visit some time.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Orange Walnut by phillytrax, on Flickr


Compression by phillytrax, on Flickr


Autumn at Logan Circle by JKEL, on Flickr


514 by phillytrax, on Flickr


Autumn Stroll by JKEL, on Flickr


Famous by phillytrax, on Flickr


Elfreth's Alley, Philadelphia, United States by Ferry Vermeer, on Flickr


Purple Sunset by JKEL, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Philadelphia City Hall by jankertown, on Flickr


Golden Days by phillytrax, on Flickr


Untitled by garyreed, on Flickr


View To The Top by phillytrax, on Flickr


Landscape by phillytrax, on Flickr


The Bay And The Shadow by phillytrax, on Flickr


Just Another Day by phillytrax, on Flickr


Rooftops-N.Phila. by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


D20_5381_HDR by garyreed, on Flickr


D20_5358_HDR by garyreed, on Flickr


D20_5160_HDR - Version 2 by garyreed, on Flickr


D20_4688_HDR - Version 2 by garyreed, on Flickr


D20_4040_HDR by garyreed, on Flickr


D20_5130_HDR - Version 2 by garyreed, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great Pictures! thanks


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by InasiaJones



















By Seastro


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Brano14


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Skyline Aerial by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Philadelphia Center City Skyline by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Skyline at Dusk by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Center City Skyline of Philadelphia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

27133865


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Faire Mount by Rob Lybeck, on Flickr


Autumn Night in Center City Philadelphia by subwayrat82, on Flickr


Philadelphia, My Home by lszklarski, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline at Dusk by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## andru04499 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## andru04499 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## andru04499 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Urban Heights by phillytrax, on Flickr


The City by phillytrax, on Flickr


Some Philly Towers by michaelwm25, on Flickr


Philadelphia Center City Aerial by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice shots from Philadelphia....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks, Linguine ...i may post more soon


----------



## andru04499 (Dec 1, 2008)

original http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6638772591/in/photostream


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Corridor by phillytrax, on Flickr


Rittenhouse Square Holiday Lights by michaelwm25, on Flickr


Rittenhouse Square Holiday Lights by michaelwm25, on Flickr


Autumn Night in Center City Philadelphia by subwayrat82, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Electric Morning by phillytrax, on Flickr


Blue Skies, Silver Stacks by phillytrax, on Flickr


The Back End by phillytrax, on Flickr


Philly's Medical Center by phillytrax, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


In The Cut by phillytrax, on Flickr


Square Peg by phillytrax, on Flickr


PC137500resz2+ by rsoud, on Flickr


Reggie's Town by phillytrax, on Flickr


The Poor Man's Winter Classic 2012 by ADW44, on Flickr


Right Side of the Tracks by ADW44, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coryexp/


philly @ 2000 iso by Paul Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Fast Clouds by Bond Kevin, on Flickr


Pink Sky Time by phillytrax, on Flickr


Window by Bond Kevin, on Flickr


Comcastic Holiday by phillytrax, on Flickr


Untitled by Jackson Gruber, on Flickr


philly by Jackson Gruber, on Flickr


Downtown Phillies by sebastien banuls, on Flickr


philly city hall at night by dfbphotos, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Ben Franklin Parkway by MurrayH77, on Flickr


Philly Summer Night by MurrayH77, on Flickr


Meteor by Designosophy, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Philadelphia by ih8nyyanks, on Flickr


Ben Franklin @ sunrise by ih8nyyanks, on Flickr


philly tonight by Paul Gentile, on Flickr


DSC_2992 by PMillera4, on Flickr


Purple Sunset by JKEL, on Flickr


P8025025tpresz by rsoud, on Flickr


kevin by nickjonesphoto.com, on Flickr


DSC_3001 by PMillera4, on Flickr


Philadelphia Night  by Beals' Belle Immagini, on Flickr


South Broad by Bond Kevin, on Flickr


DSC_0153 by Abhimanyu.Ghosh, on Flickr


Philadelphia at Night by adaminspired, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haydaborges/


Moon over Philly by mbw626, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I love this thread and I love Philadelphia. Such an underrated city. Although it looks like it can be part of NYC, the skyline has an odd resemblance to Chicago for me.


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

such a lovely and magnificent city, guys! thank you for sharing. Photos are superB! I wish I spent several days there just roaming about there


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

At The Barnes by phillytrax, on Flickr


Rambling Along by phillytrax, on Flickr


Street Color by phillytrax, on Flickr


Needs A Spitshine by phillytrax, on Flickr


Waterfront Wall by phillytrax, on Flickr


By The Portal by phillytrax, on Flickr


Infill by phillytrax, on Flickr


The City Of Philadelphia by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

View northwest to Broad and Spring Garden Streets from 13th Street in the Loft District, Philadelphia by PhiladelphiaPhotos, on Flickr


Loft District - View east to the Ben Franklin Bridge from 13th Street, Philadelphia by PhiladelphiaPhotos, on Flickr


Loft District - View North towards Temple University, Philadelphia by PhiladelphiaPhotos, on Flickr


2200 East Norris Street, c. 2012 Fishtown, Philadelphia by PhiladelphiaPhotos, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline with balloon by garyreed, on Flickr


Center City Philadephia by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Across the Bridge by CAB38, on Flickr


Where is the Schoolbus by CAB38, on Flickr


A Jog on the Square by CAB38, on Flickr


Morning Rush by CAB38, on Flickr


Bus Stop by CAB38, on Flickr


Mysterious by CAB38, on Flickr


Straight to the Square by CAB38, on Flickr


High Rises by CAB38, on Flickr


20th Street by CAB38, on Flickr


Walking in the Shade by CAB38, on Flickr


UPS by CAB38, on Flickr


He Looks Up to Me by CAB38, on Flickr


Waiting on that Trolley by CAB38, on Flickr


In the Fog 4 by CAB38, on Flickr


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

such an amazing yet underrated city, I love philly!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Goodbye Philadelphia by Mojumbo22 (Matt), on Flickr


City of Brotherly Love by Mojumbo22 (Matt), on Flickr


broad street by laishronx2, on Flickr


Downtown Philly by CDeahr23, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Love philly specially the old district


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

City on the River by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Girard Bank Building by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Tranquility by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Turrets in the Courtyard by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


Lion's Head Fountain by phillytrax, on Flickr


Quality Lodging by phillytrax, on Flickr


Stately Ridge Avenue by phillytrax, on Flickr


Rise And Shine by phillytrax, on Flickr


Cloud Tower by phillytrax, on Flickr


Untitled by A. Couture, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/acouture/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/acouture/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philly Skyline by cmedek, on Flickr


4410200040 by AuroraPhotos.com, on Flickr


get away by all the pix, on Flickr


Cloudy Day by michaelwm25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Logan Square, Philadelphia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Kite Above the Ben Franklin Parkway, Philadelphia, PA, USA by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


Kite Above the Ben Franklin Parkway, Philadelphia, PA, USA by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


Kite Above the Ben Franklin Parkway, Philadelphia, PA, USA by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


Kite Above the Ben Franklin Parkway, Philadelphia, PA, USA by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing photos, especially the last set!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing aerial shots indeed...:cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

1800 Block Of Fairmount Avenue [Explored] by phillytrax, on Flickr


View Askew by phillytrax, on Flickr


Philly Eerie Skyline 2012 (3) by Darryl W. Moran Photography, on Flickr


The Comcast Center by azwoogie, on Flickr


Philadelphia 2012. by porc3laind0ll, on Flickr


Shine The Light by phillytrax, on Flickr


DSC_2946 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


Open Air by Christian Carollo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thisisbossi/


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

View from the South Street Bridge by htomren, on Flickr


View from the South Street Bridge by htomren, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Untitled by topsurf31, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Rowers view of Philly by elmulligan, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Philadelphia Skyline From Camden Waterfront by pdxsean, on Flickr


Sunset Over The South Side by seikoesquepayne, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Blue Philly Night by seikoesquepayne, on Flickr


Blue Philly by seikoesquepayne, on Flickr


Philly Bridgeways by seikoesquepayne, on Flickr


----------



## littleboyvn (Jun 22, 2012)

great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ascend There Derelict City by seikoesquepayne, on Flickr


Philly Bridgeways by seikoesquepayne, on Flickr


2012 09 21 - 417,420,422,427,428 - Philly - View from Hotel by thisisbossi, on Flickr


Lights of Philadelphia by nburwell22, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I do love my big Brother city.....Nice pix of the new art, lighting, installation..:kiss:kay::applause:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Philadelphia Skyline by Anomalous_A, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chestnut Street Blue Hour (P1400972) by michael.2999.pics, on Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Spurdo said:


> Chestnut Street Blue Hour (P1400972) by michael.2999.pics, on Flickr


Great photos of Philadelphia, especially the night shots of the interesting skyline. Shame Robert Stern compromised on the Comcast Centre, although still obviously a good building, I think his original design was far better. Getting a bit boring with all these glass facades everywhere, there needs to be more variation.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

philly skyline by Brandon Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline by Anomalous_A, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline by Anomalous_A, on Flickr


Ascend There Derelict City by seikoesquepayne, on Flickr


light by all the pix, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

itsy-bitsy-city by ADW44, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by amdo's, on Flickr


Center City Western Waterfront by rsmithdigital, on Flickr


*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr


Philadelphia,PA by Dante Fratto Photography, on Flickr


----------



## fountainkopf (Aug 18, 2013)

Any of the original finnish or swedish settlers around there like Rambo ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rowing in Philly I by michaelwm25, on Flickr


Center City Western Waterfront by rsmithdigital, on Flickr


Philly Skyline by lsmadison, on Flickr


Philla by DENKO IMAGING, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillytrax/


Bushfire Theatre by phillytrax, on Flickr


52nd Street Station by phillytrax, on Flickr


22nd & Pennsylvania by phillytrax, on Flickr


Corner View by phillytrax, on Flickr


The Victory Building by phillytrax, on Flickr


Peekaboo Bellevue by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr


52nd Street Station by phillytrax, on Flickr


Temple Photo Of The Week for 9/30/13 by Ryan S. Brandenberg, TU Photographer by TUPhotography, on Flickr


Rowing in Philly I by michaelwm25, on Flickr


The Philly Skyline by Brian Just Got Back From..., on Flickr


Philadelphia by ValentinLiteratus, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Philly by Mihai Andritoiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline at night by gws716, on Flickr


Over Seger Park by phillytrax, on Flickr


Philly nightscape by pdobrow70, on Flickr


Eakins Oval, Philadelphia, Pa by jdigit3l, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline. by cmedek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Swann Memorial Fountain by jpellgen, on Flickr


Ben Franklin Parkway by jpellgen, on Flickr


Philly by MABSides, on Flickr


Philly by Mihai Andritoiu, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I do love my Philly brother!!!..:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Philly is such an amazing city!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Philadelphia Cityscape *
Philadelphia home to the first International Style skyscraper in the United States​

Philadelphia Skyline by Christian Carollo, on Flickr


Philadelphia skyline by Final Approach, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline by seng1011, on Flickr


Penn's Landing and Philadelphia Skyline along the Delware River by mbell1975, on Flickr


123/365, Hello from Philadelphia by Gary E. Irwin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Philadelphia Cityscape*
Philadelphia home to the first International Style skyscraper in the United States​

Philadelphia Skyline by Christian Carollo, on Flickr


philadelphia skyline by m greenbaum photography, on Flickr


Philadelphia from South Street Bridge by Ronald Miles, on Flickr


From the pool at the Dorchester - Rittenhouse Square Philadelphia by i can't stop chasing you..., on Flickr


Philadelphia skyline by ajlvi, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Society Hill, Philadelphia #9 by copr369, on Flickr


2nd & Chestnut St. by copr369, on Flickr


Market Street by copr369, on Flickr


Shades Of Red by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Philadelphia Museum of Art
*It has collections of more than 227,000 objects that include "world-class holdings of European and American paintings, prints, drawings, and decorative arts.​
 
Philadelphia Museum of Art by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


Philadelphia museum of art by Andos_pics, on Flickr


Philadelphia Museum of Art by Salman Farsi Photography, on Flickr


Philadelphia Museum of Art by Salman Farsi Photography, on Flickr


Viajar a Filadelfia - Philadelphia Museum of Art by Marco TA, on Flickr


Viajar a Filadelfia - Philadelphia Museum of Art by Marco TA, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Skyline, North 2nd St., Northern Liberties, Philadelphia, PA by PhiladelphiaPhotos, on Flickr


17th From 18th by phillytrax, on Flickr


Philadelphia Sunrise by jmulle5, on Flickr


Camden Battleship by kimstyerphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Philadelphia City Hall*
City Hall has been the world's tallest masonry building since the 1953 collapse of the pinnacle of the Mole Antonelliana in Turin.​

Philadelphia City Hall by bengrey, on Flickr


Philadelphia City Hall by minli_xu, on Flickr


Philadelphia City Hall by moragcasey, on Flickr


Philadelphia City Hall by readerwalker, on Flickr


City Hall by Shaun Dermond, on Flickr


Philadelphia City Hall by fbpa.wayne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

6:08 AM by Flapweb, on Flickr


Camden Battleship by kimstyerphotography, on Flickr


society's end by all the pix, on Flickr


bright days ahead by all the pix, on Flickr


Yo Adrian! (Philadelphia Skyline) by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr


Flow by Caroline Brehman, on Flickr


Nightline by phillytrax, on Flickr


Philly from Rocky steps by P Bradshaw, on Flickr


City Hall and Grand Lodge by P Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^
Nice!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Philadelphia at sunrise by ValentinLiteratus, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The Edge Of West Philly by phillytrax (thanks for 1,000,000 views!), on Flickr


Just A Moment by phillytrax (thanks for 1,000,000 views!), on Flickr


St. Michael's Roman Catholic Church by phillytrax (thanks for 1,000,000 views!), on Flickr


The New Lebow by phillytrax (thanks for 1,000,000 views!), on Flickr


Winter Light II by phillytrax (thanks for 1,000,000 views!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

View from City Hall's Tower by zebramermaid, on Flickr


The Southeast View by zebramermaid, on Flickr


Philadelphia sunset 1 by BrianMKA, on Flickr


Foggy Skyline by Czarsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cira Centre Tetris 5 par phillytrax (thanks for 1,000,000 views!), sur Flickr


Philadelphia par Stephen Downes, sur Flickr


DSC_0143 par AmandaMcCurry, sur Flickr


Spring Sunset over Philly par fkphoto12, sur Flickr


TV-001-0127 par Carrotflower Productions International, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Center City, Philadelphia / Pennsylvania par Ahmad H. Alomari, sur Flickr


City Door par phillytrax, sur Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline 2 par copr369, sur Flickr


Spring Fashion par phillytrax, sur Flickr


Downtown Philly par henk.sijgers, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Picnic in the Park par mhoffman1, sur Flickr


Philadelphia Downtown 2014 par Robin Haettich, sur Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline 1 par copr369, sur Flickr


Skyline Time par phillytrax, sur Flickr


----------



## Geo_Lee_2001 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is America's finest city. Pictures only tell half of the story. Living here is urban and cultural paradise.


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome City and very good photos of the city from so many angles and neighborhoods. GREAT photography! Keep it up!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Towers par henk.sijgers, sur Flickr


Partial Eclipse par phillytrax, sur Flickr


Downtown - Philadelphia (PA, USA) par Fabrice Dussol, sur Flickr


Skyline Time par phillytrax, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A Happenstance Shot par phillytrax, sur Flickr


Eyes In Faces par phillytrax, sur Flickr


Edmund Bacon par phillytrax, sur Flickr


Philadelphia par Pixel Range by Sanjay Saxena, sur Flickr


Towers par henk.sijgers (ever catching up), sur Flickr


Cross...Danger par phillytrax, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia par Dante Fratto Photography, sur Flickr


Philadelphia. par RosaRoss, sur Flickr


philly_2014--7 par jon_freeze, sur Flickr


Philly 137 par witt.jessi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Penn's Landing Night View par PixelRange, sur Flickr


Francesca Club par sftrajan, sur Flickr


Philly from the Zoo Ballon par michaelwm25, sur Flickr


IMGP3800 par Nicholas Rowley, sur Flickr


Mitchell Leff_PHILLYGOES2COLLEGE_014 par City of Philadelphia, sur Flickr


Philadelphia. par RosaRoss, sur Flickr


View from the Parkway 2.jpg par Pete Douglass, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sans titre de par vicyo_mellowguy, sur Flickr


Philadelphia par PixelRange, sur Flickr


Towers par henk.sijgers (will catch up soon .. I hope), sur Flickr


Philadelphia, PA par WritingbyCandlelight Photography, sur Flickr


Downtown Philly par pjchmiel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pine Street stoops, Philadelphia Center City par mplstodd, sur Flickr


Panorama 2117_blended_fused_pregamma_1_fattal_alpha_1_beta_0.9_saturation_1_noiseredux_0_fftsolver_1 par bruhinb, sur Flickr


Downtown Philadelphia par districtinroads, sur Flickr


Philadelphia Downtown 2014 par Robin Haettich, sur Flickr


Downtown Philly par jamel.m, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, PA par Dante Fratto Photography, sur Flickr


Christopher_Schloegel_20140708-142703.jpg par Christopher Schloegel, sur Flickr


Christopher_Schloegel_20140708-144454-2.jpg par Christopher Schloegel, sur Flickr


adone-13 par benekliz, sur Flickr


Philadelphia par luchohaf, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia City Hall par Stefan Ogrisek, sur Flickr


Centre-ville : Downtown, Philadelphie / Philadelphia (USA) par Thierry REGNIER, sur Flickr


P6210212 par Muggle1126, sur Flickr


Philadelphia Museum of Art par PixelRange, sur Flickr


newpics 176 par dean4983, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Philadelphia por KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Source


----------



## 8th Street Tavern (Dec 1, 2008)

Great photos of Philadelphia! This city just captures your heart. There's a certain charm about Philadelphia that just draws you to it. I love going down there to visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown at night par Christophe A., sur Flickr


Downtown at night par Christophe A., sur Flickr


Philly 7/19/2014 par ShaneHawley, sur Flickr


The City Of Night par skleiber, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Hall par cory.bunting, sur Flickr


Rain: arrival par henk.sijgers, sur Flickr


The scene from Philadelphia Museum of Art par els1124, sur Flickr


PHS Pop Up Garden par CoastalSource, sur Flickr


----------



## Wendher$$on (Apr 27, 2012)

Muito linda essa cidade!:cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, edited.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

to the City by Das_Brobot, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by Dante Fratto Photography, on Flickr

Love Park visitors by Das_Brobot, on Flickr

Ben Franklin City2 by jj.bowen, on Flickr

Ben Franklin City by jj.bowen, on Flickr


----------



## biesiadnik (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh! Philly positive suprised me, I used to think that they are here only a tiny brick buildings, but Philadelphia is also a stunning pompous buildings from the late nineteenth century.

Greatings to city of Rocky :crazy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline by Anomalous_A, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by Dante Fratto Photography, on Flickr

Panorama 2155_blended_fused_pregamma_1_mantiuk06_contrast_mapping_0.1_saturation_factor_0.8_detail_factor_1 small by bruhinb, on Flickr

Boating down the Schuylkill river at sunset by cory.bunting, on Flickr

Philadelphia by David Swift Photography, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I love my big brother Phil...Adelphia..:heart:kay::heart:kay::heart:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Liberty Place by phillytrax, on Flickr

Terminal? by phillytrax, on Flickr

IMG_0703.jpg by Design by Mancini, on Flickr

Downtown Philly by Christophe A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rocky Steps 1 by Frigid Light Photography, on Flickr

Rocky Steps 2 by Frigid Light Photography, on Flickr

East Coast USA 2014 by Adriano Tresin & Susy Carimati, on Flickr

IMG_3602-Edit.jpg by Gilper Studios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Hall by Rob Dietrich Photography, on Flickr

Liberty Place by phillytrax, on Flickr

Philadelphia by sikeri, on Flickr

20140725-IMGP4651-3 by goanywhere.foto, on Flickr

IMAG6273 by winstony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ben Franklin Bridge by crosslanddesigns, on Flickr

DSC_3061 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Armin Hage, on Flickr

IMAG6665 by winstony, on Flickr


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

I cant wait to go to Philly. Just more 20 days and I will be there. o/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline by 9onbreak, on Flickr

Skyline by Simon G-Zékel, on Flickr

DSC_3061 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Philadelphia by sikeri, on Flickr

A Head Above by jeremy.fountain, on Flickr


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Amazing photos. 

Going to Philly in 4 days.
ehehehhe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Central Phila by ryback80, on Flickr

Philadelphia by mhoffman1, on Flickr

DSC_2319 by maddiebird101, on Flickr

Philadelphia by marco.bcn, on Flickr

16th and Market by Das_Brobot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Headin Downtown by henk.sijgers. new deadlines: GAH!! hanging on!!, on Flickr

City Hall by Xander2210, on Flickr

DSC03340-1 by jayayess1190, on Flickr

DSC03334-1 by jayayess1190, on Flickr

Water at Dilworth Plaza by jayayess1190, on Flickr

DTH_5106r by crobart, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

good recent photos ^^ :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Detour by Nick Burwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Hall by Xander2210, on Flickr

Headin Downtown by henk.sijgers. new deadlines: GAH!! hanging on!!, on Flickr

DSC03334-1 by jayayess1190, on Flickr

Another Moon Shot by phillytrax, on Flickr

The Original Night Light by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Art Museum Patio looking toward downtown Philadelphia by FCS2006, on Flickr

DSC03335-1 by jayayess1190, on Flickr

Swooping by phillytrax, on Flickr

DTH_5108r by crobart, on Flickr

One For Pleasant Evenings by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia sunset by Dibrova, on Flickr

Headin Downtown by henk.sijgers. hanging on!!, on Flickr

Looking back on the work week by henk.sijgers. hanging on!!, on Flickr

Philadelphie by VdlMrc, on Flickr

City Hall by Rob Dietrich Photography, on Flickr

Liberty Place by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

South on Broad by Vince Young, on Flickr

Fall in Center City by cmyhsi, on Flickr

CITC | December 4 by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Helena Bowman, on Flickr

The City Below by Steve Ives, on Flickr


----------



## Pennsgrant (Nov 2, 2014)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5607/15042645463_79e89bbf06_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3361/3448576227_5dc8e6c1aa_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2950/15205356869_0ac5ab5881_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/564/22484910052_ef772cca58_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8246/8522300111_92cf0b375a_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8481/8222822948_d9902da3b6_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4116/4825206431_47a6d7b673_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A walk through Philadelphia by Stanley Sadowski, on Flickr

NH0A4509s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

IMG_9702 by Stanley Sadowski, on Flickr

Downtown by Richard Micco, on Flickr

Preparing for the Pope by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE PENNSY AT BROAD STREET*










http://www.puzzlewarehouse.com/The-Pennsy-at-Broad-Street-21174so.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cira Green. by Christian Medek, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Tyrants of the Sky by TintedLens-Photo (on&off), on Flickr

Philly by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Fall in Center City by cmyhsi, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

Went to Philly this summer but unfortunately I do not have pictures to share. It is a very beautiful city though!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cira Green by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Downtown lights by Dan Cichalski, on Flickr

Reading Terminal Market by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Independance Hall by Jason Snyder, on Flickr

City Glow by Steve Ives, on Flickr

philadelphia in black and white by Katie Zhao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bridge Panorama on a gloomy day by Lost in Flickrama, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Tim Husted, on Flickr

WP_20140824_024 by chadtronic, on Flickr

Cira Green by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

and passed through night offered naught but steel by their light by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr

South on Broad by Vince Young, on Flickr

Sunrise Over The Philadelphia Museum of Art by tyler sprague, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Philadelphia Museum of Art Pennsylvania USA*









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Philadelphia_Museum_of_Art_Pennsylvania_USA.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Philadelphia by Donald Bush, on Flickr


Train arriving into Philadelphia by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philly at night by Christian Gross, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An awesome collection.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Winter Evening by K S, on Flickr

River-Line by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

North American trip by tauma, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Christian Gunkel, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice update, except for the pix with the jet in it.....That is not the Philly skyline..hno:hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC03082_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Bridge Panorama on a gloomy day by Lost in Flickrama, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philly by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Christian Gunkel, on Flickr

Independance Hall by Jason Snyder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Light through the skyscrapers during Christmas village by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Hiding something from the other in West Philly, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States of America by Jaan, on Flickr\

Philadelphia Skyline by Millad Zahedi, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Night lights by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

architecture-bridges-buildings-cities-city-downtown-philadelphia-pennsylvania-night-offices-storehouses-stores-texas-towers-usa-keystonestate-wallpaper-11 by Mimi Ho, on Flickr

Black and White Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Skyline from North by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PIFA 2016 Finale Street Fair 018 by Adam Cooperstein, on Flickr

PIFA 2016 Finale Street Fair 041 by Adam Cooperstein, on Flickr

PIFA 2016 Finale Street Fair 137 by Adam Cooperstein, on Flickr

PIFA 2016 Finale Street Fair 107 by Adam Cooperstein, on Flickr

PIFA 2016 Finale Street Fair 131 by Adam Cooperstein, on Flickr

P2284552 by Sherry Xu, on Flickr

Philly Skyline as seen from 676 by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

View from the Schuylkill by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

spidey7312 said:


> Went to Philly this summer but unfortunately I do not have pictures to share. It is a very beautiful city though!


I went to Philly in winter 2016 and took tons of pics! Great city.

PD: First pic at the top, Wawa :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Under the Bridge Downtown by Jordan Staub, on Flickr

Love park at night by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Mercier by Eddie Hales, on Flickr

Richmond Main Street Station (1901) by Jaci Starkey, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Millad Zahedi, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall - 1/11/2016 by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Under the L by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall - 3/8/2016 by Ian Ligget, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

cloudy in philadelphia by Katie Zhao, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Independence Hall. by Christian Medek, on Flickr

Under the Bridge Downtown by Jordan Staub, on Flickr

Untitled by Joe[insanely], on Flickr

Transit Entrance - City Hall - Philadelphia by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Dilworth Park - City Hall - Philadelphia by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Distorted Visions In The Urban Evening. by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Ascending Into The Urban Jungle by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

A View of Downtown Philadelphia by Amber Willits, on Flickr

18th Street, Rittenhouse Square by Amber Willits, on Flickr

DR3-017-7 by DAVID Swift, on Flickr

R1-E001 by DAVID Swift, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by S&A Photography, on Flickr

The Rocky Statue by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art Rocky Statue 1 2016-06-03 by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline. #cityscape #City #Philadelphia #philly #nightshot #sonya6000 by John Maguire, on Flickr

Philadelphia South Street Bridge by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia Parkway at sunrise by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Center City Philly at Dawn by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Distorted Visions In The Urban Evening. by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Sunset on the art museum by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

cloudy in philadelphia by Katie Zhao, on Flickr

Rocky's Statue by Andy M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0658 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0659 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0664 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0671 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0675 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0674 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

William Penn by blan555, on Flickr

Philadelphia South Street Bridge by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0758 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr

IMG_3425 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Sonesta Philadelphia Downtown Rittenhouse Square, June 2016 by Jennifer Huber, on Flickr

Philadelphia South Street Bridge by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

A View of Downtown Philadelphia by Amber Willits, on Flickr

Philadelphia: Benjamin Franklin Parkway by Jeremy Revereza, on Flickr

people i don't know posing with Rocky by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Rocky by Fahim Rahman, on Flickr

18th Street, Rittenhouse Square by Amber Willits, on Flickr

Distorted Visions In The Urban Evening. by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kool-ski (Mar 4, 2016)

i say. these are very beautiful & professional looking flicks. keep on bringing them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0768 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0769 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0771 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0774 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0773 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Desmond Beazley, on Flickr

Schuylkill river by Desmond Beazley, on Flickr

William Penn by blan555, on Flickr

Center City Philly at Dawn by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Bronze Statue of Major General John Fulton Reynolds by John Rogers (1829-1904) by Amber Willits, on Flickr

Philadelphia - Museum of Art & Rocky 6226 by Willy Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, PA by Rick Rechtman, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Rick Rechtman, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA- by Rick Rechtman, on Flickr

IMG_0761 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

March for a Clean Energy Revolution by Lebanon Pipeline Awareness, on Flickr

March for a Clean Energy Revolution by Lebanon Pipeline Awareness, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CITC | July 2 1 by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

IMG_0781 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0762 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

One Liberty Observation Deck by Desmond Beazley, on Flickr

One Liberty Observation Deck by Desmond Beazley, on Flickr

Baseline by anthony werhun, on Flickr

A hot Philly day (102) by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

A hot Philly day (102) by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Spruce Street Harbor Park by Jeremy Fountain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As Time Moves On Keep Moving Forward 26/52 by Keith, on Flickr

IMG_3593 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_3595 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_3573 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_3574 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_3575 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

center city by kyle, on Flickr

Crashing Out In Philly by raymondclarkeimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

center city by kyle, on Flickr

Philadelphia Downtown by Ashlyn Gehrett, on Flickr

Rothman Institute Ice Rink and Cabin by Center City District of Philadelphia, on Flickr

Rothman Institute Ice Rink and Cabin by Center City District of Philadelphia, on Flickr

View from Ben Franklin-2.jpg by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge by drbertdelgado, on Flickr

Confusion InThe Urban Jungle by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Philadelphia: Benjamin Franklin Parkway by Jeremy Revereza, on Flickr

>>>>>>
Philadelphia in the morning 08, PA USA by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia City Skyline by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Rothman Institute Ice Rink and Cabin by Center City District of Philadelphia, on Flickr

Oh Lord won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz..... by BeSt Photography [Thank you for 1million views], on Flickr

IMG_0758 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_0687 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Keystone 004 by David Harmantas, on Flickr

City Hall - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - USA by Mohannad Khatib, on Flickr

View from Ben Franklin-2.jpg by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Charging Philadelphia by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I must say, Philly is good lookin..:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## chennaidesi (Apr 16, 2008)

Great pics of my City.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

View of Philadelphia Downtown and City Hall by Utpal Mondal, on Flickr

IMG_8235 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia B&W by michael_orr25, on Flickr

Selfie - Philly XOXO Sculpture 30th Street Station by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Skyline by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

North 11nd Street by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall at Night by michael_orr25, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by michael_orr25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_8234 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_8236 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

CITC | September 10 by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall at Night by michael_orr25, on Flickr

NJ by GPi90, on Flickr

View from Ben Franklin-2.jpg by Richard Owens, on Flickr

7th & Walnut, Philadelphia by Jason Nelson, on Flickr

Dirty Franks Bar by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia - On JFK Boulevard by wyliepoon, on Flickr

Philadelphia - On JFK Boulevard by wyliepoon, on Flickr

City Hall, Philadelphia by CJ Luck, on Flickr

DSC05608 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

View of Philadelphia Downtown and City Hall by Utpal Mondal, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall at Night by michael_orr25, on Flickr

68990017 by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr

Stamped Beauty by Blick Calle, on Flickr

DSC_0667 by fotophotow, on Flickr

Sitting in City Hall Traffic by David Aloisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philly hotel room view by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Cloudy by Eric K Breiner, on Flickr

Yeen by Eric K Breiner, on Flickr

IMG_0079s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

Another City by Steve Ives, on Flickr

DSC_0824 by fotophotow, on Flickr

[Philly] by YU-JEN SHIH, on Flickr

10th Street near Arch Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America by Joe Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Samantha Nemazie, on Flickr

Untitled by Samantha Nemazie, on Flickr

Untitled by Samantha Nemazie, on Flickr

Untitled by Samantha Nemazie, on Flickr

DSC05794 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC05797 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC05800 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC05799 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

_MG_6049 by ernie_tacsik, on Flickr

Chestnut Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Skyscraper, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Skyscraper, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Skyscraper, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Skyscraper, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Schuylkill River Walk, Philly by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall on a Rainy Night by th.omas, on Flickr

P1012247 by Scott Rosenthal, on Flickr

Lit Brothers by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Skyline by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC02090 by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

Morning commute #2 #philadelphia #cityhall #downtown by Zolidelphia, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia And Schuylkill River by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Passageway to and from Benjamin Franklin Life & Legacy Museum by Stuart Fujiyama, on Flickr

Take the Wheel by Sean Davis, on Flickr

Arch Street Buildings by Vince Young, on Flickr

20160928 by kioraw, on Flickr

20160928 by kioraw, on Flickr

DSC02080 by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

DSC02082 by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Bryan, on Flickr

Untitled by Bryan, on Flickr

Yellowness by Vince Young, on Flickr

Night View on Top of the Rocky Steps by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

Pittsburgh by Viv Lynch, on Flickr

Philly hotel room view by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall at Night by michael_orr25, on Flickr

Evening Nuptials on the Parkway by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

DSC02082 by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

Dancing on the Stage by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Fooled Me With Her Style And Ease by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Skyscraper, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia by Phil Roeder, on Flickr

Downtown Reconstruction by Vince Young, on Flickr

Workers Without College Degrees Left Behind in New Providence Economy by dashkhashi makesite4seo, on Flickr

The Dandelion Bar by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

Morning commute #2 #philadelphia #cityhall #downtown by Zolidelphia, on Flickr

Riding around #philly on the #bigbus. #philadelphia. #tourism. #sightseeing by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#cityhall #philadelphia #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Laughs by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Kissing And by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Mi Super Heroe Favorito! by Ivan Kaiser, on Flickr

20160617_161727 by reginald dunson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia by Phil Roeder, on Flickr

"Old and New" by Lisa Simpson Photography, on Flickr

The Jewelry Row by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

Union League Club House of Philadelphia by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia And Schuylkill River by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

View of Philadelphia Downtown and City Hall by Utpal Mondal, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Pkwy by Scott Hills, on Flickr

Wikipedia picture of the day on November 13, 2016: Clermont-Ferrand tramway of type Translohr STE4 in France. Learn more. by terrellguymusic, on Flickr

DSC_8074 by Jared Rubinsky, on Flickr

October 2016 by SEPTA 5761, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Philly along the Schuylkill at night. by Johnny Swanson, on Flickr

Love by Willie Medina Santiago, on Flickr

Philadelphia-6 by Shane Wilson, on Flickr

Sunrise 002 by Indiana Gazette, on Flickr

Pontchartrain Club/Town House Apartments by Michigan State Historic Preservation Office, on Flickr

Untitled by Bryan, on Flickr

Liberti Church by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

Downtown Reconstruction by Vince Young, on Flickr

Gelato Biker by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Little Yellow Skirt by Blick Calle, on Flickr

PPD Motorcycles by Aaron Mott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philly at Night by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr

10295691285 by SC44Q2AEh2xyLpuzxB2q SC44Q2AEh2xyLpuzxB2q, on Flickr

Philadelphia-6 by Shane Wilson, on Flickr

Downtown Philly along the Schuylkill at night. by Johnny Swanson, on Flickr

Downtown Philly along the Schuylkill at night. by Johnny Swanson, on Flickr

Untitled by Bryan, on Flickr

The Dandelion Bar by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr

Framed by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Manayunk, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

West Market viewed from City Hall by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_MG_6142 by justin doughty, on Flickr

Center City Christmas Tree by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Philly at Night by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr

Ice skating at City Hall by Randy Garbin, on Flickr

DSC_0681 by fotophotow, on Flickr

Street Dreaming by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Please Look At The Other Photographer by Blick Calle, on Flickr

15th and Snyder by Dennis Coleman, on Flickr

Downtown by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Hall At Christmas by Paul Cooper, on Flickr

#LOVE. #philly. #philadelphia. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#LOVE. #philly. #philadelphia. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-33-PSedit-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

342/366 by Garen Meguerian, on Flickr

Cops by fotophotow, on Flickr

Downtown by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Center City Christmas Tree by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Ice skating at City Hall by Randy Garbin, on Flickr

_MG_6142 by justin doughty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0043 by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philadelphia Side Street by Alison Vicrobeck, on Flickr

DSC_0991 by fotophotow, on Flickr

philly skyline 2016 by Deacon, on Flickr

Taking A Break by Blick Calle, on Flickr

The Road by justin doughty, on Flickr

#downtown #philly after dark. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#downtown #philly after dark. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#downtown #philly after dark. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#downtown #philly after dark. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#downtown #philly after dark. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Center City Christmas Tree by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_6498 edit-2 by Vu Do, on Flickr

Philadelphia at Christmastime by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

2016_22_December_63 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Christmas in Philadelphia by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall at Christmas by Neil Gilmour, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Parkway by Luke Plata, on Flickr

Market Street Philly by alex2k5, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by alex2k5, on Flickr

Searching for Clark Griswold - inside Macy's in #philly - formerly John Wanamaker #christmas #ornaments #lights. #christmaslights by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Philly_2016_3_December_51 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Philly_2016_3_December_56 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Museum of Art by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall '08 by Images That Surround Me, on Flickr

Under Construction by George Kurzik, on Flickr

A Philadelphia Christmas by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-59-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-33-PSedit-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Center City - Philadelphia by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

South Street by Luke Plata, on Flickr

Even on a cold, sloshy, blecch night, #Philadelphia is beautiful. Where our #phillybuildings match our #phillyskies @visitphilly @uwishunu @peopledelphia @igers_philly @phillymag @billhenleyusa @rosemary.connors @septa_social @septaphilly #cac by meaningol, on Flickr

2016_22_December_62 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

The Road by justin doughty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mery Christmas 2016- New York by Zahidur Rahman, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Mayor Frank L. Rizzo by Paul Cooper, on Flickr

Downtown by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Love by Willie Medina Santiago, on Flickr

Untitled by Bryan Ashley, on Flickr

Philadelphia-Blaupunkt-1995-011 by Mike Stosich, on Flickr

dont by Keith Tinari, on Flickr

Chestnut Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Rocky Balboa Steps by Peter Holland, on Flickr

Vista dalla scalinata di Rocky #rocky #philadelphia #unitedstates by Gianluca Bertoncelli, on Flickr

Philadelphia - Art Museum Steps by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, PA by Logan Falzone, on Flickr

The Franklin Institute by Paul Cooper, on Flickr

#downtown #philly after dark. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-59-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Ben Franklin North dec 2016 Jason Gambone -40-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia by Brentg33, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Morten Guttorm, on Flickr

Head Hangs Low #storm #rainy #cityscape #architecture #art_chitecture #architectureporn #philadelphia_ig #jj_philadelphia #igers_philly #whyilovephilly #savephilly #visitphilly #phillymasters #howphillyseesphilly #phillyprimeshots #bnw_madrid #bnw_magazin by Christopher Fanelli, on Flickr

From the Spire of Liberty One by svvvk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Skyline of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. by nimitexas, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Photos By RM, on Flickr

Philadelphia Night by T-R-V Imagez, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Logan Falzone, on Flickr

IMG_3653 by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

City Hall At Christmas by Paul Cooper, on Flickr

Mummers Parade 2017 by Damon Branch, on Flickr

Center City, Philadelphia by rediscover film, on Flickr

Love the outfit... by Bob_MacMillan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Protests by Mobilus In Mobili, on Flickr

Patiently Waiting by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

_DSC9577 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Target Flexible Format, Chestnut East, Philadelphia, PA by styertowne, on Flickr

One Foggy Night by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Target Flexible Format, Chestnut West, Philadelphia, PA by styertowne, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art, PA, USA 668 by zwzzjim, on Flickr

DSC_0387 by fotophotow, on Flickr

Down the Rocky Steps, Philadelphia. by Matthew Benton, on Flickr

Sharing by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Looking towards Philadelphia from Philadelphia Museum of Art and The Rocky Steps. Looks like good weather for the last days that I am here. Hope everyone has a good weekend. . #Philadelphia #Pennsylvania #215 #sky #photo #picture #photooftheday #picofthed by Fred Maples, on Flickr

DSC06759 by Angel Lugo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Protests by Mobilus In Mobili, on Flickr

DSC_9169bw by Jared Rubinsky, on Flickr

DSC_9117 by Jared Rubinsky, on Flickr

Milkboy by raymondclarkeimages, on Flickr

Smokin' Betty's by raymondclarkeimages, on Flickr

bridge west by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Three Friends by Blick Calle, on Flickr

My Pussy Grabs Back by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Walking with a cup by fotophotow, on Flickr

In front of St Peter Claver by fotophotow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to Philadelphia by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

One Foggy Night by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Long Exposure Philadelphia 2017 by Bob Glennan, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. by nimitexas, on Flickr

Winter in Philadelphia by Bob_MacMillan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Morten Guttorm, on Flickr

Head Hangs Low #storm #rainy #cityscape #architecture #art_chitecture #architectureporn #philadelphia_ig #jj_philadelphia #igers_philly #whyilovephilly #savephilly #visitphilly #phillymasters #howphillyseesphilly #phillyprimeshots #bnw_madrid #bnw_magazin by Christopher Fanelli, on Flickr

View from Ben Franklin-2.jpg by Richard Owens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Parking by Christopher, on Flickr

_DSC9933 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Philadelphia from One Liberty by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Smoking Break, Pearl St. (alt. pic.) by Steven J, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Philadelphia Protests by Mobilus In Mobili, on Flickr

IMG_0231 by Jared Polin, on Flickr

Todo un campeón, maestro. by Ivan Kaiser, on Flickr

The Rocky Statue by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

30th Street Amtrak/Septa Train Station, Philadelphia-IMG_0438ps by David Huisken, on Flickr

30th Street Station by Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Not My President Rally and March Philadelphia by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Not My President Rally and March Philadelphia by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Blues and Views by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

_DSC9933 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Philadelphia from One Liberty by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Smoking Break, Pearl St. (alt. pic.) by Steven J, on Flickr

Not My President Rally and March Philadelphia by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge thru the windshied by Kenneth Van Pelt, on Flickr

Philadelphia International Cycling Classic on Manayunk Wall by Alan Peck, on Flickr

Philadelphia - Lansdown and 60th - SEPTA 9076 - January 16, 2017 (3) by Kevin Mueller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Camila Cardoso, on Flickr

Third Leg by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_6783 by George Garey, on Flickr

IMG_6784 by George Garey, on Flickr

Blues and Views by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Downtown Parking by Christopher, on Flickr

Philadelphia from One Liberty by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Not My President Rally and March Philadelphia by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Midday Stroll . . #streetshared #aov #weekly_feature #shotzdelight #mkexplore #rsa_streetview #imaginatones #hsdailyfeature #jj_streetshots #jj_streetphotography #jj_philadelphia #rustlord_street #artofvisuals #citybestpics #agameoftones #city_explore #il by Christopher Fanelli, on Flickr

Market Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Street by adrien catel, on Flickr

lute by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cityscape by Boosted Stock Photos, on Flickr

IMG_6783 by George Garey, on Flickr

A good day by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

10th Street near Arch Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Fooled Me With Her Style And Ease - 2 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

I will sue by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Philadelphia by Chris, on Flickr

Philadelphia from One Liberty by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Blues and Views by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

DSC07894 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC07954 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC07962 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philadelphia Feb 4 2017 Jason Gambone-15-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Amtrak Station, Philadelphia by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Center City from South Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr

Fairmount Park Philadelphia Skyline by Charles Ragucci, on Flickr


----------



## Lexington (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## nehemias23 (Jul 16, 2013)

The beautiful city... the city of HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Logan Circle - Swann Memorial Fountain by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

End of summer blues ... by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

ALoft Philadelphia Downtown by Steve Ives, on Flickr

From The Cloverleaf by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Street corner songs by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Walled in by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

General Reynolds by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

City Hall by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Looking up by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Fountains by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

oldecity infrared black and white labor day small size by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Night Patterns by Mark Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## Lexington (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

_S3A7432 by J HANISAK, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by YOGI M, on Flickr


----------



## Lexington (Apr 4, 2005)

- edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline. #cityscape #City #Philadelphia #philly #nightshot #sonya6000 by John Maguire, on Flickr

Philadelphia South Street Bridge by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia Parkway at sunrise by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Center City Philly at Dawn by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Distorted Visions In The Urban Evening. by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Sunset on the art museum by Alexis Lewis, on Flickr

Rocky's Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Phillytown Sunset by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

oldecity infrared black and white labor day small size by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Raining on Market Street, view03, Philadelphia, PA by Steve Minor, on Flickr

View from Ben Franklin-1.jpg by Richard Owens, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Morning Fog in Philly by rmanders, on Flickr










Philadelphia Reflections by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia March to end Rape Culture 9/30/17 by Ashley Ryan, on Flickr

Philadelphia March to end Rape Culture 9/30/17 by Ashley Ryan, on Flickr

Philadelphia March to end Rape Culture 9/30/17 by Ashley Ryan, on Flickr

Philadelphia March to end Rape Culture 9/30/17 by Ashley Ryan, on Flickr

Philadelphia March to end Rape Culture 9/30/17 by Ashley Ryan, on Flickr

Philadelphia March to end Rape Culture 9/30/17 by Ashley Ryan, on Flickr

DSC_0419 by jneemeyer, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Richard Dorr, on Flickr

DSC_0053bw by DAVID Swift, on Flickr

DSC06561 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

http___www.louisdallaraphotography.com_wp-content_uploads_2009_12_philadelphia-skyline-night-1 by jamail white, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful city lights. by phil saysana, on Flickr

IMG_9878-2 by Vu Do, on Flickr

Pennsylvania by KennardP, on Flickr

IMG_8871-2 by Vu Do, on Flickr

DSC_9909.jpg by Krtz07, on Flickr

Nighttime Skyline by Jason Liu, on Flickr

sunset16 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Old City by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Rain Soaked Streets Of Philadelphia by Christopher Barden, on Flickr

8th and Market by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Men of Letters by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Phillytown Blues by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

MCLEF Gala Golf 2017_0251 by Robert J. Castaldi, Sr., on Flickr

MCLEF Gala Golf 2017_0260 by Robert J. Castaldi, Sr., on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia by rene.adaimi, on Flickr

Pennsylvania by KennardP, on Flickr

IMG_8871-2 by Vu Do, on Flickr

DSC_0437-1070-Philadelphia by tisdalem2001, on Flickr

Philadelphia skyline at night. by cb nworks, on Flickr

IMG-001394 by Freddy Do, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Center City at Night by justin doughty, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline viewed from Spring Garden Bridge by miaomiaoalbum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Logan Circle - Swann Memorial Fountain by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Logan Square by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Check! by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Lamp Lit by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Dark Slots by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

City Blocks by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Downtown Mirrorscape by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Market Street by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC_0053bw by DAVID Swift, on Flickr

Morning Double by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

DSC08046 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline by Krtz07, on Flickr

IMG_8871-2 by Vu Do, on Flickr

DSC_0437-1070-Philadelphia by tisdalem2001, on Flickr

Philadelphia at Dusk by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

DSC08223 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

City Hall by Rob Dietrich, on Flickr

Philadelphia Nightscape 02, The city hall of Philadelpia, PA USA by zwzzjim, on Flickr

The night view of Philadelphia 07, The city hall by zwzzjim, on Flickr

Downtown Philly at night by chris_a_photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia at Dusk by rmanders, on Flickr

Horses and carriages by Kahunapule Michael Johnson, on Flickr

Horse & Buggy crossing by Kahunapule Michael Johnson, on Flickr

Philadelphia out the window by Kahunapule Michael Johnson, on Flickr

Low Clouds, Tall Buildings by Kahunapule Michael Johnson, on Flickr

Walking in Philly by Kahunapule Michael Johnson, on Flickr

Sugar Sin Tax by Kahunapule Michael Johnson, on Flickr

Walled in by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

boathouse row and philadelphia skyline by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Where to now? by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

South Street Bridge, Philadelphia by Hannah Miller, on Flickr

South Street Bridge, Philadelphia by Hannah Miller, on Flickr

South Street Bridge, Philadelphia by Hannah Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia, USA 2016 by e-no, on Flickr

Pennsylvania by KennardP, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Krtz07, on Flickr

Philly at Night - 16-35mm F4L - Canon 5D Mark IV by abysal_guardian, on Flickr

Philadelphia Moonscape by Rod Scott, on Flickr

Streaking Lights in Philadephia by Akash Bhat, on Flickr

Dark City by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia skyline at night. by cb nworks, on Flickr

Rain Soaked Streets Of Philadelphia by Christopher Barden, on Flickr

Philly City Hall by Taun Deverill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia 1/2 Marathon - November 18, 2017 by Johnny Swanson, on Flickr

Untitled by Greg Mitch, on Flickr

Love Sculpture, New York City, Manhattan, New York, America - This sculpture is the iconic Pop Art image by artist Robert Indiana. The sculpture is situated on the corner of 6th Avenue and West 55th Street. The LOVE design has since been reproduced in dis by Joe Price, on Flickr

DSCF3472.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

IMG_8626 by Vu Do, on Flickr

Rittenhouse Square by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Independence Blue Cross by E Scott Wheaton, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by John von Kerczek, on Flickr

Philly by George Kurzik, on Flickr

City of Phila. Veterans Day Observance by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

20171102-108A3174_HDR by Rain0975, on Flickr

Ben Franklin sunset September 2017 Jason Gambone-24-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philly Free Streets by City of Philadelphia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gateway Plaza Fountain (Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania) by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Reenactment of 1777 Battle of Germantown, Philadelphia, PA (11) by Potomac Sun Photography - Maryland, USA, on Flickr

2017 Philadelphia Marathon Weekend Day 2 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2017 Philadelphia Marathon Weekend Day 2 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2017 Philadelphia Marathon Weekend Day 2 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2017 Philadelphia Marathon Weekend Day 2 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2017 Philadelphia Marathon Weekend Day 2 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2017 Philadelphia Marathon Weekend Day 2 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

View from the steps of the art museum by Ashlyn Gehrett, on Flickr

Cellblock 7, a two story cell block in the Eastern State Penitentiary by Mike Druckenbrod, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Commute by Martin Duffy, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America - I photographed this from the South Street Bridge over the Schuylkill River. The Schuylkill Banks Boardwalk takes you back into downtown, popular for runners, I saw hundreds on my walk down to the b by Joe Price, on Flickr

2017 Argentina Flag Raising075e by Philly City Rep, on Flickr

Love Sculpture, New York City, Manhattan, New York, America - This sculpture is the iconic Pop Art image by artist Robert Indiana. The sculpture is situated on the corner of 6th Avenue and West 55th Street. The LOVE design has since been reproduced in dis by Joe Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America - I photographed this from the South Street Bridge over the Schuylkill River. The Schuylkill Banks Boardwalk takes you back into downtown, popular for runners, I saw hundreds on my walk down to the b by Joe Price, on Flickr

Courtyard by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Wall of glass windows by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Historic building by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

City Hall by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Walking the bikes by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

DSCF3503.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

Yellow by Linn Tang, on Flickr

Anne Umbrella blurry rainy philadelphia by Lynn Friedman, on Flickr

Philadelphia Downtown lost in the clouds by -Rushikesh, on Flickr

DSCF3442.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

Rocky statue by Ashlyn Gehrett, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Evening Splendor 

Evening Splendor by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb pics☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_6445 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6436 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6435 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6437 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6382 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6378 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6376 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

Chestnut Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Broad Street by George Kurzik, on Flickr

DSC_1905 by Juan Carlos Angustia García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Miracle on 13th Street, 13th and Tasker, Philadelphia by Dave Christopher, on Flickr

12-15-17 231 by Reed Martz, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

this life by Randy, on Flickr

IMG_6143 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

Broad Street by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philly Cheer by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Naptown by Matthew, on Flickr

Holiday Cheer at Penn's Landing by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_9356 by Tom Grey, on Flickr

DSC_9717-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_9723-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_9736-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_9745 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_9755 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_0445 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Art Museum Christmas Tree and Skyline by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

miracle on south 13th st (18) by Laura Swartz, on Flickr

miracle on south 13th st (1) by Laura Swartz, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

DSC_9712 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_9733 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

With all the red lights, even Ambitions have to wait! by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philly test Sept 2017-14 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Ben Franklin sunset September 2017 Jason Gambone-118-PSedit-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

DSCF3506.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

Drexel University: Main Building by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

DSC_0874 by Satyajit Ghosh, on Flickr

Looking over by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown at night, City Hall, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

Downtown at night, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

Magic by Steve Ives, on Flickr

jpegs-04971 by 215traveler 215traveler, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by Klaydon Balicanta, on Flickr

DSC_0040 by Klaydon Balicanta, on Flickr

DSC_0071 by Klaydon Balicanta, on Flickr

Between The Lights 2 by Steve Ives, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

P1060805_Philadelphia_Christmas by Kim Ta, on Flickr

DSC_9736-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Philadelphia star by Carina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown at night, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

Having lunch in downtown, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

Side street by PierTom, on Flickr

DSC_0192 by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

With all the red lights, even Ambitions have to wait! by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philly test Sept 2017-14 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Phillytown Sunset by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Martin Duffy, on Flickr

#ice and #snow in the #Philadelphia #ArtMuseum and #Waterworks area. And a #frozen #schuylkillriver by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## ACT (Dec 8, 2017)

Discover the city of Philadelphia from the Google Earth software. 






Other city tours are available on www.aircitytour.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, 2018 by Beau Finley, on Flickr

2017-USA-Philadelphia-42 by Andrew Small, on Flickr

2017-USA-Philadelphia-33 by Andrew Small, on Flickr

0V1A1562 1 by Vu Do, on Flickr

Morning Snow by George Kurzik, on Flickr

jpegs-04971 by 215traveler 215traveler, on Flickr

Downtown at night, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

jpegs-04980 by 215traveler 215traveler, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Jim Archer, on Flickr

IMG_9356 by Tom Grey, on Flickr

Broad Street by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Center City by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Philly Cheer by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

IMG_9356 by Tom Grey, on Flickr

Downtown at night, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

Skyline Shot #6460923-B by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Ben Franklin sunset September 2017 Jason Gambone-118-PSedit-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philadelphia at Dawn by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America - I photographed this from the South Street Bridge over the Schuylkill River. The Schuylkill Banks Boardwalk takes you back into downtown, popular for runners, I saw hundreds on my walk down to the b by Joe Price, on Flickr

Philadelphia art museum with boaters along the schuykill infrared black and white by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Alleyway by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Street portrait by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Go Eagles by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr

Phillytown looking SUPER in Green... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Moonglow by George Kurzik, on Flickr

18.01.28 Philadelphia Auto Show by Kirsten Jahn Richardson, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Desiree Reyes, on Flickr

Downtown at night, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

DSC_0437-1070-Philadelphia by tisdalem2001, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

USA - 2017 by jaffa600, on Flickr

DSCF3506.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Ben Franklin sunset September 2017 Jason Gambone-118-PSedit-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_1173 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_1153 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_1149 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSC_1169 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Magic by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philacolor [EXPLORED] by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Phildelphia Eagles Super Bowl Parade by Greg Pace, on Flickr

DSC02058-Edit-Edit-Edit by Andrew Goldman, on Flickr

Governor Wolf Attends Philadelphia Eagles Super Bowl LII Victory Parade by Governor Tom Wolf, on Flickr

Mother and daughter in Philadelphia... by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr

Made in Philadelphia Holiday Market / Christmas Village in Philadelphia by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

Philadelphia at Dawn by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

P2170075 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

P2170078 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

P2170131 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

P2170129 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

P2170122 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

P2170121 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

P2170120 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

P2170135 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

LOVE Sculpture on the Move-535 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

LOVE Sculpture on the Move-1047 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bensalem Twp PA - Ford Crown Victoria K-9 unit by rwcar4, on Flickr

Chinese New Year by Damon Branch, on Flickr

Chinese New Year by Damon Branch, on Flickr

Chinese New Year by Damon Branch, on Flickr

Chinese New Year by Damon Branch, on Flickr

Chinese New Year by Damon Branch, on Flickr

Eagles super bowl parade. Super Bowl 52 Lii. #philadelphia #eagles #broadstreet #superbowl52 #superbowllii #lombardi #superbowlchamps #2018 by Andrew Kenney, on Flickr

#springfever in #Philadelphia #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

foggy CC9 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Broad St. by Jstearns7, on Flickr

Olde City Fire 6 by Phillycop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia by Matt Wallace, on Flickr

Frigid Philly by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Philly - From Camden by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Untitled by Aries McFadden, on Flickr

December Morning by rmanders, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Ashlyn Gehrett, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Leopoldo Guzmán, on Flickr

Center City BW14 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America - I photographed this from the South Street Bridge over the Schuylkill River. The Schuylkill Banks Boardwalk takes you back into downtown, popular for runners, I saw hundreds on my walk down to the b by Joe Price, on Flickr

Shopping area by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Outside City Hall by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Evening in Center City by C P, on Flickr

12594 by Stephen Hoppe, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Jessi Vinciguerra, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Jessi Vinciguerra, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Jessi Vinciguerra, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Jessi Vinciguerra, on Flickr

Changing View by Michael W Murphy, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art in b&w by Brentg33, on Flickr

5722 - Ridge-Midvale - 3-1-18 by Basview, on Flickr

Lift Bridge by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Various #Philadelphia #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Philadelphia Skyline by S. Bohr, on Flickr

D7K_3408-1 by Mark Levisay, on Flickr

Center City by Travis Estell, on Flickr

DSCF3509.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by YOGI M, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Humberto Luminati, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Giuliano, on Flickr

Looking over by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Mink on Chestnut by Tony Juliano, on Flickr

Eagles Superbowl parade by Brian Biggs, on Flickr

View of Philadelphia from the main entrance by procrast8, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Skyline by Kyle Larkins, on Flickr

JH2_1925 by John Heaton, on Flickr

Embassy by street level, on Flickr


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Philly has a lovely skyline 
And Im just looking at it on google maps and it seems to have extremely well preserved historical heritage which is surprising to see in an american city. Are conservation laws strict in philadelphia?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia Skyline by S. Bohr, on Flickr

Eagles parade 2.8.18.2 by JR Beckwith, on Flickr

The Liberty Twins by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_15366R by Rob Bulmahn, on Flickr

Philadelphia-1.jpg by Noël Gardner, on Flickr

Rocky @ Philadelphia Museum of Art for Wawa Welcome America's 10 Day Celebration of America's Birthday 2016 by Louis Capet XXVI, on Flickr

Rocky at the Philadehia Museum of Art by Louis Capet XXVI, on Flickr

Rocky by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sylvester Stallone - Rocky Statue Rededication by Mike Lynaugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia Skyline by S. Bohr, on Flickr

Midnight Sun by Bob Glennan, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Parkway by Derek Steen, on Flickr

IMG_20180328_223913 by Martin Kalfatovic, on Flickr

Asset 0000 by Khristian Monterroso, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline @ 300mm by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Around the #universityofpennsylvania and vicinity. #Philadelphia #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Philadelphia at night by Alejandro Sanchez Fuentes, on Flickr

Philadelphia Water Front-11 by Jim Walsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Union League of Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Fireworks by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

30th Street Waterfront by David Thunder, on Flickr

Philly by seanbeebe_photo, on Flickr

Raining on Market Street, view03, Philadelphia, PA by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Philly at night by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Distorted Visions In The Urban Evening. by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

The Rocky Statue by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr

IMG_9147 by callmeflea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

USA - 2017 by jaffa600, on Flickr

the Bridge to Independence by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Glass, Steel & Stone by Steve Ives, on Flickr

USA - 2017 by jaffa600, on Flickr

USA - 2017 by jaffa600, on Flickr

DSC08474 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philadelphia-013 by Simon, on Flickr

IMG_13342R by Rob Bulmahn, on Flickr

Another visit with #Rocky #rockystatue #philly #Philadelphia #rocky07282017 by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Steps to the Portrait Gallery by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Distant Dining by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr










Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dancing on the Stage by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Riding around #philly on the #bigbus. #philadelphia. #tourism. #sightseeing by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


Skyscraper, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

"..Deseales Amor!" by Ivan Kaiser, on Flickr

Locust Walk by Phil Roeder, on Flickr

Almost Done by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline, New York City by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Downtown by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Untitled by Shelby Staub, on Flickr

Mummers Parade 2017 by Damon Branch, on Flickr

Love by Willie Medina Santiago, on Flickr

Framed by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Final Summer Sundown by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philly's Labor Day Weekend Fireworks by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia-6267 by Rick Rechtman, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Fireworks by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia Twilight by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Tall Ships May 2018-152-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philly Sunset by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Magic by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

My favorite part of any Lindy Hop jam contest is when everyone swings out into the all skate. There's also something thrilling about that moment when people go from competing against each other to coming together to face the world as one. Thanks to the U by jsalmonte, on Flickr

City Scene. by Angelo Benedetto, on Flickr


----------



## caslu (Dec 4, 2014)

Does anyone have any updates/pics of Temple's Charles Library? I'm really looking forward to see it completed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City of Brotherly Love by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline HDR by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Philadelphia Evening by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Downtown Starbucks by John, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Elfreth's Alley Street - Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

graceandfire_philadelphia by Grace Fire, on Flickr

Gateway Plaza Fountain (Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania) by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Center City by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Sitting in City Hall Traffic by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Looking over by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Corvette Stingray by David Sous, on Flickr

Yellow ofo Bike by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Krtz07, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline HDR by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Fayette & 1st by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Broad Street Historic District - Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Frigid Philly by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Panorama 3686_blended_fused_pregamma_1_mantiuk06_contrast_mapping_0.1_saturation_factor_0.8_detail_factor_1 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

Philly Rush Hour by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia B&W by michael_orr25, on Flickr

Rush hour by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Stop and look by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Everybody loves Love by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline by Brentg33, on Flickr

PA Harrisburg Capital Building 31 by zwzzjim, on Flickr

A City Once Invincible by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr

Black (Diamond) Market by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr

City of Brotherly Love by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr

Other Side of the Delaware by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr

Boardwalk Empire by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

George & William by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Le Diner en Blanc (2) by George Clark, on Flickr

DSCF3466.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

Waiting to go by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Crossing Walnut by Steve Ives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia from One Liberty by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Blues and Views by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

View over Chestnut Street by street level, on Flickr

philadelphia night scene, city hall and broad street by Dave Nation, on Flickr

DSC07323_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_6363 by RailroadJack, on Flickr

IMG_0628.jpg by Andy Levine, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by phillyguy1631, on Flickr

Fairmount Park Philadelphia Skyline by Charles Ragucci, on Flickr

Cig and Cell by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Rocky Balboa Steps by Peter Holland, on Flickr

Untitled by Aries McFadden, on Flickr

LGBT Pride Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 10 Jun 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Broad Street Historic District - Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nighty night at the art museum by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Rush Hour by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

PHL_2229.jpg by Krtz07, on Flickr

Philadelphia - City Hall by Krtz07, on Flickr

PHL_2210.jpg by Krtz07, on Flickr

PHL_2215.jpg by Krtz07, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge by Krtz07, on Flickr

Under the City Hall Gate by fotophotow, on Flickr

Leukemia and Lymphoma Society of Philadelphia "Light the Night" at Philly Museum of Art. To donate [url]www.lls.org #leukemia #lymphoma #lls #lightthenight #philadelphia #volunteering[/url] by Michael Wroblewski, on Flickr

Panorama 3686_blended_fused_pregamma_1_mantiuk06_contrast_mapping_0.1_saturation_factor_0.8_detail_factor_1 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

Le Diner en Blanc (1) by George Clark, on Flickr

LGBT Pride Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 10 Jun 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

No Bicycling Allowed In Plaza by Mark Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Academy of Music, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Rossano aka Bud Care, on Flickr

Fall foliage on the University of Pennsylvania campus by The West End, on Flickr

DAE_8841r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8823r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8845r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8863r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8873r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8749r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8657r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Fixing lights, Philadelphia by A au carré, on Flickr

Elfreth's Alley by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Left: Comcast Center (2008 - 296m), Right: One & Two Liberty Place (288m & 258m - 1990) by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Philadelphia Trip 11/07/2018 by Thomas Koloski, on Flickr

Danielle & Joseph Engagement 0063 by Joe McFarland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City #philadelphia #photography #photographs #photographer #pictures #longexposure #long #exposure #i #me #love #passion #ghost #disappear #downtown #centercity #camera #cam #picture #car #cars #city #street by Mal Son, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Nicole Reigelman, on Flickr

DAE_8779r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8863r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8727r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8740r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8729r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8711r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Mural in Philly by Corey, on Flickr

Boston, Massachusetts, United States by Paul, on Flickr

Downtown Philly 2008_on1 HDR by Greg Reed, on Flickr

Ashley 1 by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

Up Broad by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr

the Bridge to Independence by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

201810026 Philadelphia, PA Pennsylvania Station–30th Street by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

201810008 Philadelphia, PA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

201810012 Philadelphia, PA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

201810007 Philadelphia, PA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

201810017 Philadelphia, PA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

City Hall, Philadelphia by YL168, on Flickr

Center Square by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Street corner by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Center city #philadelphia #photography #photographs #photographer #pictures #longexposure #long #exposure #i #me #love #passion #ghost #disappear #downtown #centercity #camera #cam #picture #car #cars #city #street by Mal Son, on Flickr

Market Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

City Dusk by George Kurzik, on Flickr

2018 Veterans Day Parade-659 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

DAE_8723r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

PHL_2229.jpg by Krtz07, on Flickr

Thistle Hill by RRP Photography, on Flickr

Philadelphia Evening by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Matt Wallace, on Flickr

Fountain shot by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LOVE Sculpture by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

South Broad by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philly City Hall by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Philly115 by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Logan Square by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Logan Square by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

The Oval in front of Philly Art Museum by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-59 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Walking to music by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

2018 U.S. Marine Corps Birthday Ceremony-1075 by Philly City Rep, on Flickr

Philadelphia / 28.06.18 by C. Schumny, on Flickr

Under the City Hall Gate by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philadelphia 30th street station at night by Qi Li, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Philadelphia skyline from Soupy Island by Thomas Koloski, on Flickr










The last Blackhawk to fly in front of the Philadelphia skyline by Thomas Koloski, on Flickr










Philadelphia Skyline by Jacob Kohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Philadelphia skyline from Vine Street Expressway by Thomas Koloski, on Flickr

Center City Phila - From Cira Green by Brentg33, on Flickr

Philadelphia Broad Street 1995 012 City Hall by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

FMC building around 30th street station in Philadelphia by Krtz07, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

American Street by kellysullivanphoto, on Flickr

B1182?-1-1 by Phil Cifone, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Hang gliding over Philly by Desmond Beazley, on Flickr

Walking to music by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia from One Liberty by Branden Frederick, on Flickr

Amtrak Station, Philadelphia by Bill Varney, on Flickr

View over Chestnut Street by street level, on Flickr

Traffic on 676 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia by pml2008, on Flickr

IMG_0628.jpg by Andy Levine, on Flickr

Cig and Cell by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Race Street Pier Before the Rain by Bob Glennan, on Flickr

Philadelphia Dec. 2018-5 by Matt Cohen, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge by Brentg33, on Flickr

Blue Christmas...Philly Style by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

US Custom House by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr










Streetscape by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Washington Monument fountain. by Krtz07, on Flickr

Brotherly Love by Michael Barbieri, on Flickr

From The Cloverleaf by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by YOGI M, on Flickr

Streetscape by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Parkway at sunrise by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Distorted Visions In The Urban Evening. by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Rocky's Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

xmas18116 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

On Location by Steve Ives, on Flickr

oldecity infrared black and white labor day small size by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

P-100466-Master-V1-041 by University of Pennsylvania, on Flickr

Philly by Cornered Ring, on Flickr

Philly115 by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art - Rocky Statue by Charles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Skyline from South Street Bridge by Jacob G., on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by Brentg33, on Flickr

South street bridge in Philadelphia by Krtz07, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Rittenhouse Square Holidays 2018 by Holly, on Flickr

IMG_3926 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

IMG_4177 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

Philly xmas lights Dec7 Jason Gambone 2016-59 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

City Line Ave. / i76 by Derock., on Flickr

332-365 by Garen Meguerian, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Robert Hochberg, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by Derock., on Flickr










Untitled by Derock., on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

201810_LightTheNight_Philly_181.jpg by Greg Mitch, on Flickr










201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitch, on Flickr










Untitled by justin doughty, on Flickr










Untitled by justin doughty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, Let's Rock! Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

Texting! Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

United States Customs House by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

#Philadelphia #cityhall #christmastree #Christmas #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

mummers parade 2019 by Ross Abraham, on Flickr

Philadelphia Cathedral and Copernicus Monument by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

Philly Mummers Just Strut by Mobilus In Mobili, on Flickr

Beauty Is Art by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

City Blue by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Scape Long Exposure HDR Re-Edit 2016-06-04 by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Philadelphia Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2019 Mummers Parade-1382 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-1459 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-1673 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-1496 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-1727 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-1879 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

Market Street near 30th Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Scape Long Exposure HDR Re-Edit 2016-06-04 by Adam, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_3836 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

Avenue of the Arts in Philadelphia PA by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philly City Hall by Paul Gagnon, on Flickr

wide walkies37 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

2018 U.S. Marine Corps Birthday Ceremony-996 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Claudia, on Flickr

Downtown Philly 2008 by Greg Reed, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Comcast Center I and Comcast Center II, Philadelphia #ourphilly by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

United States Customs House by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA, August 2014 by Minhimalist, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by Brentg33, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia Dec. 2018-5 by Matt Cohen, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Victor Dvorak, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge by Brentg33, on Flickr

DAE_8809r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

"Downtown" by Tony Juliano, on Flickr

Boston, Massachusetts, United States by Paul, on Flickr

Gateway Plaza Fountain (Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania) by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Looking over by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Fountain shot by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Comcast I & II by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brotherly Love by Michael Barbieri, on Flickr

From The Cloverleaf by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Night Patterns by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by YOGI M, on Flickr

Philadelphia Parkway at sunrise by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Distorted Visions In The Urban Evening. by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Art Museum, Waterworks and Boathouse Row area #artmuseum #waterworks #boathouserow #Philadelphia #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Rocky's Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-1584 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-2175 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-2326 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-828 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Scape Long Exposure HDR Re-Edit 2016-06-04 by Adam, on Flickr

2019 Mummers Parade-446 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Mornin' Traffic by Brian Collins, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Derock., on Flickr

2 by Sem Berkel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Red Skyline by brillianthues, on Flickr

Mornin' Traffic by Brian Collins, on Flickr

#Philadelphia by day and night. #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#Philadelphia by day and night. #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#Philadelphia by day and night. #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#Philadelphia by day and night. #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

#Philadelphia by day and night. #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyscrapers by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Brilliant by George Kurzik, on Flickr

12th Street by fotophotow, on Flickr

Night Street by George Kurzik, on Flickr

_MG_5199_200_201.jpg by Joe Fitzpatrick Photo, on Flickr

233a by Donna Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Comcast Twins - Philadelphia, PA by kyle ortiz, on Flickr










Camcast center in Philadelphia by kyle ortiz, on Flickr










Philadelphia's tallest buildings 10-29-18 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr










Philadelphia Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, PA - W. Girard Avenue 5000 Block - January 21, 2019 - Cold 16 Degrees (17) by Kevin Mueller, on Flickr

JFK Blvd. by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

JFK Bridge by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

PECO and the JFK Bridge by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

PECO afternoon by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Chestnut Sunset by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Red Skyline by brillianthues, on Flickr

Broad Street (Philadelphia) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA - W. Girard Avenue and Frankford Avenue - January 21, 2019 - Cold 16 Degrees (2) by Kevin Mueller, on Flickr

233a by Donna Miller, on Flickr

Night Street by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

DSC_5148 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC_4996 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC_5041 [EXPLORED] by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC_4908 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A superb collection of pics☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_5530 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC_5148 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

United States Customs House by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia Freedom, Shine on Me by Matt Cohen, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by Brentg33, on Flickr

I-95 by Brentg33, on Flickr

DAE_8803r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Chestnut Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Broad and Spruce by Frankie Hill, on Flickr

A second in time by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Beauty Is Art by Mark Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Center City Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr

Philadelphia skyline from Westville at sunset 02/25/2019 by Thomas Koloski, on Flickr

#Philadelphia Shot by #mizcanonzphotos by Jameel, on Flickr

#philly skyline from the new target parking lot. #philadelphia #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

2019 Dominican Republic Flag Raising-032 by Philly City Rep, on Flickr

Skyline & the Corridor by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA - Callowhill Street and N. 58th Street - January 21, 2019 - Cold 16 Degrees (7) by Kevin Mueller, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA - W. Girard Avenue and N. 50th Street - January 21, 2019 - Cold 16 Degrees (3) by Kevin Mueller, on Flickr

DSC_5041 [EXPLORED] by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr

Philly 2019 Sunrise by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr

Kawasaki Ninja ZX14 - Light Painted Motorcycle by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Cooper River Philadelphia Skyline June 2018-37 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

wonder by bluedevilsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_5439 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Broad Street (Philadelphia) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA, August 2014 by Minhimalist, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by Brentg33, on Flickr

201810012 Philadelphia, PA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

kenzodyssey59 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Street corner by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Walking Through by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Welcome to the Machine by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Tall Ships May 2018-152-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Philly Museum of Art & Skyline by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Center City Skyline by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Ảnh hôm nay ngày 9/3/2019 by nguyen tranvu, on Flickr










Center City Philadelphia by street level, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A visit to the City of Philadelphia at the Schuylkill River Boardwalk Walkway Trail with views of CSX Septa and Amtrak right of way along the Schuylkill River and some Philly Skyline..... 3/9 by ALEX MARTINEZ, on Flickr

IMG_6445 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6436 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6435 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6437 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6382 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6378 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

IMG_6376 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Look Into The Park by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Being by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Lunar New Year at The Rail Park by Philadelphia Parks & Recreation, on Flickr

Mornin' Traffic by Brian Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0239 by Michael Stokes, on Flickr

philly unknown walk32 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

philly unknown walk27 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

philly unknown walk35 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

philly unknown walk30 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

philly unknown walk9 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

philly unknown walk7 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

philly unknown walk23 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Kate & Adam-163 by Anthony Sorendino, on Flickr

_DSC1015 by Informed Images, on Flickr

United States Customs House by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Robert Hochberg, on Flickr

Kawasaki Ninja ZX14 - Light Painted Motorcycle by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

wonder by bluedevilsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSC1015 by Informed Images, on Flickr

Pennsylvania Railroad Suburban Station by Victor Dvorak, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philly by Cornered Ring, on Flickr

201810026 Philadelphia, PA Pennsylvania Station–30th Street by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Downtown from South Street Bridge by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Mike Steele, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by phillyguy1631, on Flickr

Audi S7 and Philadelphia City Hall by Derek Steen, on Flickr

Broad Street Historic District - Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

Center Square by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Walking to music by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSC0826 by Informed Images, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Katherine Mallon, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Downtown from Cira Green by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

The Union League of Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Fort Pitt Bridge into Pittsburgh by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Lamp Lit by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia South Street Bridge by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

No Bicycling Allowed In Plaza by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

Looking over by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_6378 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

DSC_9717-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Downtown at night, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

DSC_0040 by Klaydon Balicanta, on Flickr

Philadelphia star by Carina, on Flickr

USA - 2017 by jaffa600, on Flickr

Mother and daughter in Philadelphia... by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr

this life by Randy, on Flickr

Gigi out a winter night by Carina, on Flickr

P2170129 by Alex Mylnikov, on Flickr

Frigid Philly by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Brentg33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Penn's Landing/Ben Franklin Bridge Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr

Eye of the tiger by jvasseur.ucp, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

charming over Philly by Radu Tihon, on Flickr

Broad Street Historic District - Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

PHILADELPHIA by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

Summer 2017 by Greg Pace, on Flickr

IMG_13342R by Rob Bulmahn, on Flickr

Naked Streets by Lester Elliott, on Flickr

Crossing Walnut by Steve Ives, on Flickr

DSC04868 by Tjien Lie, on Flickr

La Salle Street Canyon HDR Clarity by @JoelSettecase, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^Chicago in Philly...who knew???


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_5439 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC02268 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC02419 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC02369 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by Brentg33, on Flickr

Philly - From Camden by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art in b&w by Brentg33, on Flickr

The night view of Philadelphia 11, The city hall by zwzzjim, on Flickr

Love Park, Philadelphia by Robert Rodriguez, on Flickr

*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr

Noella in Center City, Philadelphia. by Daniel Gafanhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, USA (View from the Sheraton Philadelphia Downtown Hotel) by Wandy Sosa, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline HDR by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Skyline Shot #995475-A by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

The City of Brotherly Love by Morgan Burke, on Flickr

Railroaded by Morgan Burke, on Flickr

Moonrise by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Race Street Pier by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Open Air Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Skyward Mirror by Dominic Lacivita, on Flickr

Out For A Run by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

engagement_photography_philadelphia-127 by tcheeka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Alley, Charleston, SC by runningdeep, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Bruce.Emmerling, on Flickr

Philadelphia Streets by jaymarable, on Flickr

[Street] by YU-JEN SHIH, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Cherokee Gibson, on Flickr

Untitled by Michelle Petrylak, on Flickr

Crossing Broad Street by fotophotow, on Flickr

The iconic steps of the #Philadelphia #museumofArt by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

[Street] by YU-JEN SHIH, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Nathanael "Sparky" Miller, on Flickr

#Phisheye in Philly. #Philadelphia #fisheye by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

PHILADELPHIA bessa r4m lomography 400 35mm nokton classic f1.4 by Beum Billions, on Flickr

Walk MS 2019: Philadelphia, PA by national-multiple-sclerosis-society, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philly City Hall at Night by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Katherine Mallon, on Flickr

South Eastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority (SEPTA) Transit Police Ford Taurus by mattman747, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

city hall from north broad street, philadelphia by superdds, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

#philadelphia by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Philadelphia center city building by Alioune Diasse, on Flickr

2019-03-09_Philadelphia, USA by Jeremy-Christine, on Flickr

On Market Street #skyline #city #philadelphia #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

CC Hunting 7 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

CC Hunting 15 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSC0957 by Informed Images, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Downtown from Cira Green by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Downtown Philly 2008 by Greg Reed, on Flickr

DAE_8682r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Thistle Hill by RRP Photography, on Flickr

Broad Street Historic District - Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Elfreth's Alley Street - Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

"Downtown" by Tony Juliano, on Flickr

Electric sky! by Terry Brewerton, on Flickr

Dilworth Park © M. Fischetti by Funtribe Corp, on Flickr

Babyg by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Standing Out In A Crowd by Blick Calle, on Flickr

UNTUCKit by Blick Calle, on Flickr

DAE_8873r by Chris Robart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rebel adventure 17 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

rebel adventure 27 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Philadelphia Downtown - Evangelos Aftosmes by Evangelos Aftosmes, on Flickr

Swann Fountain 098 by Nathan Arrington, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Bruce.Emmerling, on Flickr

Electric sky! by Terry Brewerton, on Flickr

City in Bloom II by Andy Farmer, on Flickr

Walnut Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Nighttime In Philly by Darryl Rule, on Flickr

Sprang34 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Penn's Landing/Ben Franklin Bridge Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New York City - South Street Seaport by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Headlights & Splash by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

The Union League of Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Philadelphia Downtown - Evangelos Aftosmes by Evangelos Aftosmes, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Center City Phila - From Cira Green by Brentg33, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

201810026 Philadelphia, PA Pennsylvania Station–30th Street by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Downtown and Schuylkill River from Cira Green by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Philly Rush Hour by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Skyline in Black and White by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Looking over by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Fountain shot by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Today from NY to Philly in a blink.....the Woolworth building would be a great trans plant for Philly, indeed.:yes::uh::uh:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia Pennsylvania Skyline - Evangelos Aftosmes by Evangelos Aftosmes, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art in b&w by Brentg33, on Flickr

DSC00197.jpg by Jeff, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Electric sky! by Terry Brewerton, on Flickr

Penn's Landing/Ben Franklin Bridge Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Love Park by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

City Hall by Brenton Niccolo, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

IMG_6382 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Ben Franklin sunset September 2017 Jason Gambone-118-PSedit-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philadelphia by 215traveler, on Flickr

DSC_0071 by Klaydon Balicanta, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

this life by Randy, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Martin Duffy, on Flickr

Go Eagles by Andrew Rodgers, on Flickr

Moonglow by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Embassy by street level, on Flickr

Rocky by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia-Purple Twilight by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

City Hall by Jeff Hagerman, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia at Night by todd landry, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Mariano Beguerisse, on Flickr

Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

engagement_photography_philadelphia-21 by tcheeka, on Flickr

City Hall by Rob Dietrich, on Flickr

Society Hill, Philadelphia #21 by Bill T, on Flickr

Pedestrians by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

philly unknown walk9 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Philly Museum of Art & Skyline by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

IMG_6600 by Alec Frazier, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by DGS CMS, on Flickr

United States Customs House by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia Dec. 2018-5 by Matt Cohen, on Flickr

DSC_5530 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge by Brentg33, on Flickr

DAE_8723r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Mural in Philly by Corey, on Flickr

Walking to music by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

I love Philly! by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

Builders' Open: University City by biaofphiladelphia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Union League of Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by Brentg33, on Flickr

DAE_8695r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Untitled by Radu Tihon, on Flickr

Street corner by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

DSCF3490.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA - Independence Hall from the Downtown Club by Jeff Rozwadowski, on Flickr

Pedestrians by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rocky&#x27;s Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Over The Shoulder by Blick Calle, on Flickr

In A Field Of Green Along A Busy City Street by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Onward by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Alexander Kurz, on Flickr

Philadelphia. View from South Street bridge. by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

DSC05085 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philly by Brook Ward, on Flickr

I love Philly! by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

Philadelphia Underpass by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

The Dandelion by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_3280 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Cig and Cell by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline - Test image taken at 0.95 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Rocky Statue by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Light It Up by Kenton Smith, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Raining on Market Street, view03, Philadelphia, PA by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Glass, Steel &amp; Stone by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Riding around #philly on the #bigbus. #philadelphia. #tourism. #sightseeing by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Philadelphia Twilight by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Tall Ships May 2018-152-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Downtown by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Passengers by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Dancing on the Stage by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Pinky Swear by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Please Look At The Other Photographer by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Waiting to go by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Cig and Cell by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Space by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Nocturnal skulije by LEX, on Flickr

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Washington Square Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by RSH3339, on Flickr

Logan Square by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Philadelphia, USA 2016 by e-no, on Flickr

Setting the Stage for Made in America by Andy Farmer, on Flickr

Downtown by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline @ 300mm by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

50mm love32 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Framed by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Under the City Hall Gate by fotophotow, on Flickr

The Red or the Black or Both? by YM_T, on Flickr

Shady Bud Light by Blick Calle, on Flickr

4 Hearts by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

duross by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Rocky&#x27;s Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia at night by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

Downtown by Walterone, on Flickr

Philadelphia. View from South Street bridge. by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia 2018 by Iconick, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Relaxing In The Park by Blick Calle, on Flickr

The Dandelion by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Art Tour @ Philadelphia Airport-3E0A4877pser by David Huisken, on Flickr

Would you believe I was taking a photo of the Art Museum? Do you see it? by Blick Calle, on Flickr

At the Corner of N. 12th and Filbert Streets, Philadelphia by Allan Cobb, on Flickr

Posing at Neubauer Plaza Wall by Yarnim, on Flickr

More Red Hair by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Al Fresco by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_1531 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Historic Boston_2019 08 26_0215 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

South Eastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority (SEPTA) Transit Police Ford Taurus by mattman747, on Flickr

Waverly Street &amp; South Alder Street, Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DAE_8779r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8657r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Strolling By by street level, on Flickr

Untitled by justin doughty, on Flickr

Walking to music by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Le Diner en Blanc (2) by George Clark, on Flickr

amyjustin_PRINT-601 by Amy Bauer, on Flickr

The Red or the Black or Both? by YM_T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

By City Hall by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Razed by street level, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

PHL_0016 by David Swift, on Flickr

Liberty Skyline by Juharr, on Flickr

Glorious Philadelphia Sunset by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Dusk, Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Philly Train Tracks by Jesse Kline, on Flickr

Two Sisters? by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Three Entangled by Blick Calle, on Flickr

DSC_0184 by Barry Bellovin, on Flickr

DSC_0193 by Barry Bellovin, on Flickr

Pensive Style by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philly Palestine Solidarity by Joe Piette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia - City Hall by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia - City Hall by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

PHL_2229.jpg by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

PHL_2210.jpg by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

PHL_1539.jpg by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

2013 - Philadelphia City Hall by Kurt Tarvis, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Cetus13, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by treble_, on Flickr

Women of the Black Mask by Blick Calle, on Flickr

My Pussy Grabs Back by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Just Look And You&#x27;ll See Me by raymondclarkeimages, on Flickr

What a Glorious Day to Enjoy the Weather! by Roblawol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In A Field Of Green Along A Busy City Street by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Rocky&#x27;s Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

Philly by Brook Ward, on Flickr

17th Street view from South Philly by Holly, on Flickr

30th Street Waterfront by David Thunder, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline - Test image taken at 0.95 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Posing at Neubauer Plaza Wall by Yarnim, on Flickr

_MG_5199_200_201.jpg by Joe Fitzpatrick Photo, on Flickr

Relaxing In The Park by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Maybe Biggest Smiles Of The Day by Blick Calle, on Flickr

NYC, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Pin Ups n Pups 36 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Molly Noelle Graham - Distant City by Will Stotler, on Flickr

Independence Hall by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philly Train by Jesse Kline, on Flickr

Pennsylvania by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Jesse Kline, on Flickr

Strolling By by street level, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Kusi Seminario Behar, on Flickr

Philadelphia &#x27;14 by R24KBerg Photos, on Flickr

Philadelphia - Sigma 50mm F1.4 Art - 5D Mark IV by abysal_guardian, on Flickr

Cornstalk Fence Garden District by CEBImagery, on Flickr

I heart Philly by Yarnim, on Flickr

Beer Growler by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Market Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge Walkway (2 of 3) by James Foy, on Flickr

Philadelphia (Downtown) -025 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

amyjustin_PRINT-601 by Amy Bauer, on Flickr

Old City Philadelphia.. My Girls,...God bless them, never fail to smile when i see this photo. by Steven Oldak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cathedral Basilica of Saints Peter and Paul by E Scott Wheaton, on Flickr

Electric sky! by Terry Brewerton, on Flickr

KD ULTRA 400-228 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Nocturnal skulije by LEX, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

DSC06170 by [email protected] Pritchard, on Flickr

Old Lit Brothers Bldg Philadelphia PA by James Foy, on Flickr

O Canada by Blick Calle, on Flickr

City Hall - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - USA by Mohannad Khatib, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason Martin, on Flickr

50mm love24 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

TROG2 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

LGBT Pride Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 10 Jun 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brotherly Love by Michael Barbieri, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

Streetscape by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

City Blue by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Downtown Philly 2008 by Greg Reed, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Derock., on Flickr

Brilliant by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Red Skyline by brillianthues, on Flickr

A second in time by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

The Parkway Philadelphia Unity Day Rhythm Tour 1998 007 Performers Stunning Beauty by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr

Asian Night at the Warehouse in Philadelphia 1996 077 Oriental Ladies with Silver by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Dancing On A Mailbox - improved video by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_3836 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Leading the Way by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_2870 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Land Of Golden Opportunities by Keith J Fisher, on Flickr

Elfreth&#x27;s Alley by Keith J Fisher, on Flickr

Center City View from the Steps of the Art Museum by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

City Hall and George Washington Monument by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline From Spring Garden St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

30th St Station at Night by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia View From South St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline from South St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

30th Street Station at Night by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Amy Sparwasser, on Flickr

Eakins Oval by Steph LeFevere, on Flickr

Philadelphia Center City Buildings-1 by James Foy, on Flickr

Three Entangled by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philly Palestine Solidarity by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Smokin&#x27; In The Park by Blick Calle, on Flickr

15th Street near City Hall, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

IMG_0702 by Bob Bechtel, on Flickr

Crossing Broad by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Running On Independence Mall by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Nocturnal skulije by LEX, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Parkway by Derek Steen, on Flickr

Cathedral Basilica of Saints Peter and Paul by E Scott Wheaton, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Glass, Steel &amp; Stone by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline @ 300mm by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Untitled by Shelby Staub, on Flickr

Interacting With Protesters by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Reactions by Blick Calle, on Flickr

TROG2 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Martin Duffy, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Under the City Hall Gate by fotophotow, on Flickr

Intense by Nick Burwell, on Flickr

DSC06307 by [email protected] Pritchard, on Flickr

Philadelphia Parkway at sunrise by Richard Owens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In A Field Of Green Along A Busy City Street by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Pennsylvania Convention Center by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

IMG_1500 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia South Street Bridge by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

One liberty Observtion Deck by David Paez, on Flickr

IMG_1531 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Rocky&#x27;s Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyscrapers by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Sightseers by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

DSC_4908 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Relaxing In The Park by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Visiting by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Lovely Tattoo by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Vertical and Horizontal Stripes by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

^^^3rd pic in the above post is Boston.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Visiting by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Hands Up by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Leading the Way by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA USA - SEPTA Broad Street Line block #28 approaching City Hall Station on 12-11-2020 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Land Of Golden Opportunities by Keith J Fisher, on Flickr

Center City View from Spring Garden St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Center City View from the Steps of the Art Museum by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

City Hall and George Washington Monument by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Center City View from the Steps of the Art Museum by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia View From Spring Garden St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia View From Spring Garden St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

30th Street Station at Night by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Looking at Macy by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Phone Call by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

By City Hall by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Tatyana by Blick Calle, on Flickr

The Mannequins by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 2021 by ashercurri, on Flickr

Schuylkill River Flood by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Flooded Train Tracks by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Flooded Train Tracks by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Schuylkill River Flood by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Schuylkill River Flood by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Flooded Truck by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Schuylkill River Flood by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Schuylkill River Flood by Tom Ipri, on Flickr

Visiting by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Fast. Stable. Secure. by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Flooding in Philadelphia after Ida, 9/2/2021 by xnedski, on Flickr

Flooding in Philadelphia after Ida, 9/2/2021 by xnedski, on Flickr

Underpass by Brad Merrell, on Flickr

DSC03644 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Al Fresco by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_1531 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Historic Boston_2019 08 26_0215 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

South Eastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority (SEPTA) Transit Police Ford Taurus by mattman747, on Flickr

Waverly Street &amp; South Alder Street, Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DAE_8779r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8657r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Le Diner en Blanc (2) by George Clark, on Flickr

Market Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Conversation by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

amyjustin_PRINT-601 by Amy Bauer, on Flickr

Jumping Bridesmaids on Broad by Blick Calle, on Flickr

DSC03454 by Saundi Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

202109043 Philadelphia, PA Pennsylvania Station–William H. Gray III 30th Street by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

202109042 Philadelphia, PA Pennsylvania Station–William H. Gray III 30th Street by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

202109040 Philadelphia, PA Pennsylvania Station–William H. Gray III 30th Street by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

202109038 Philadelphia, PA Pennsylvania Station–William H. Gray III 30th Street by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

202109036 Philadelphia, PA Schuylkill River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

202109035 Philadelphia, PA Schuylkill River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

202109024 Philadelphia, PA Schuylkill River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

202109026 Philadelphia, PA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia View From South St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Center City, Philadelphia by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

E. Marks Tower by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Quilt Pants? by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Phone Call by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Indego Bikes Faster Than A SEPTA Bus by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Crossing Broad by Blick Calle, on Flickr

residents in our city by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Boston Common by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by pablo elena, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Susie Butler, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr

Philadelphia by dantohe, on Flickr

PHILADELPHIA by J.P.B, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Steve Lange, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr

Putting in Ear Phones by fotophotow, on Flickr

Alleyway by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

alt.style by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_7491 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_0194 by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by _cmoney_, on Flickr

Philadelphia at night by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Simon, on Flickr

Philadelphia at Night.jpg by Robert Rouse, on Flickr

philadelphia_sunset by Bill7870, on Flickr

Philadelphia July 2018 by Danny Daly, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Philadelphia-007 by Simon, on Flickr

Putting in Ear Phones by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Garrett Ziegler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia Art Museum by Oleg S, on Flickr

Philadelphia Art Museum by Oleg S, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Pa. by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Philadelphia at Dusk by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia: Schuylkill banks by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Pa. by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA USA - Looking from Northwest to Southeast into Center City by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Philadelphia - SEPTA Market Frankford Line by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

The Days of Effortless Laughter by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Four women by fotophotow, on Flickr

Hand in pocket by fotophotow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taking A Selfie by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Single Bead by Blick Calle, on Flickr

duross by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Birdge by David Paez, on Flickr

Downtonw Philadelphia by David Paez, on Flickr

City Hall by David Paez, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Rocky&#x27;s Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

IMG_3280 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

City Line Ave. / i76 by Derock., on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyscrapers by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Sightseers by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Relaxing In The Park by Blick Calle, on Flickr

I love Philly! by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

PHILADELPHIA by J.P.B, on Flickr

Philadelphia by _cmoney_, on Flickr

#Philadelphia by machaz4865, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Kevin Burkett, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Natalia Peralta, on Flickr

Philadelphia Streets by jaymarable, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Luciana Couto, on Flickr

Philadelphia by jrodphoto305, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Bruce.Emmerling, on Flickr

Philadelphia by egenn, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by BKL ART, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

Philadelphia July 2018 by Danny Daly, on Flickr

Looking over by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Two women walking by fotophotow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

wonder by bluedevilsphotography, on Flickr

Being by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Pennsylvania Railroad Suburban Station by Victor Dvorak, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philly by Cornered Ring, on Flickr

Ảnh hôm nay ngày 9/3/2019 by nguyen tranvu, on Flickr

Downtown from South Street Bridge by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Center City Skyline by jsheehan717, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Mike Steele, on Flickr

Philly Museum of Art &amp; Skyline by jsheehan717, on Flickr

Audi S7 and Philadelphia City Hall by Derek Steen, on Flickr

Fort Pitt Bridge into Pittsburgh by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

Mother and daughter in Philadelphia... by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr

No Bicycling Allowed In Plaza by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

Mermaid by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

The Blonde Photographer by Mark Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Putting in Ear Phones by fotophotow, on Flickr

Downtown Al Fresco by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Matthew, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Clark Thompson, on Flickr

IMG_1531 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Historic Boston_2019 08 26_0215 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DAE_8779r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

DAE_8657r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Bernadette Chicklo, on Flickr

Le Diner en Blanc (2) by George Clark, on Flickr

#Philadelphia at #street level. #philly #city by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Miss&#x27;d America by fotophotow, on Flickr

The iconic steps of the #Philadelphia #museumofArt by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

The Days of Effortless Laughter by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Women of the Black Mask by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Tattoo Talk by Mark Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Parkway Philadelphia Unity Day Rhythm Tour 1998 007 Performers Stunning Beauty by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Brotherly Love by Michael Barbieri, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

Streetscape by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

City Blue by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Derock., on Flickr

Brilliant by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Red Skyline by brillianthues, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia 2017 by Marshall Jackson, on Flickr

mummers parade 2019 by Ross Abraham, on Flickr

August, Ektar 100 by Shari Heck, on Flickr

The night view of Philadelphia 11, The city hall by zwzzjim, on Flickr

Gigi out a winter night by Carina, on Flickr

Philadelphia star by Carina, on Flickr

DSC08410 by Saundi Wilson, on Flickr

Sofar Philadelphia | March 29, 2019 | Marine Layer (70&#x27;s Night) by Sofar Sounds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC08802 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

North Broad Street by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

PHL_0016 by David Swift, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge Philadelphia Jason Gambone sept 2020-7 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Sunrise on Ben Franklin Parkway by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge sunset feb 2021-30 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Dawn&#x27;s First Light by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Dusk, Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge in Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Center City by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

street_view_philly by Connie Herron, on Flickr

Dia de los Muertos / Day of the Dead by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Nearly Hand In Hand by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Green and Purple by Blick Calle, on Flickr

At a street corner by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Doug Davey, on Flickr


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm always amazed by how lost in the 20th Century American cities often still look compared to elsewhere.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

IMG_4234 by imuziatanok, on Flickr

202110021 Philadelphia, PA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Philadelphia - as seen from Rocky Steps by Bipradeep Baidya, on Flickr

DSC00423 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

202110043 Philadelphia, PA Schuylkill River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

DSC07639 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

View from the South Street Bridge by Holly, on Flickr

DSC08746 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC08802 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

The Olde Bar The Historic Bookbinder&#x27;s Building - Old Original Bookbinder&#x27;s Bankrupt - Aka - Olde Bar - Philadelphia Pennsylvania - by Onasill ~ Bill - Onasill ~ Bill - Be Safe, on Flickr

street_view_philly by Connie Herron, on Flickr

Little Street Market by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr

Walking on South Street by fotophotow, on Flickr

DSC_8930 Shoreditch London Old Street Tube Station with Nikkie from Philadelphia by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Cell and a Coffee To Go by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia Skyline by S. Bohr, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Parkway by Derek Steen, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline @ 300mm by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

The Liberty Twins by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Gateway Plaza Fountain (Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania) by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Over Them Hills by Steve Ives, on Flickr

DSC_9717-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

DSCF3502.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr

50mm love29 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

IMG_3764_pregamma_1_fattal_alpha_1_beta_0.9_saturation_1_noiseredux_0_fftsolver_1 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

TROG2 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

LGBT Pride Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 10 Jun 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Independence Day Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 04 Jul 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Parkway Philadelphia Unity Day Rhythm Tour 1998 007 Performers Stunning Beauty by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Philly Museum of Art &amp; Skyline by jsheehan717, on Flickr

Brotherly Love by Michael Barbieri, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

Streetscape by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art by YM_T, on Flickr

City Blue by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Fort Pitt Bridge into Pittsburgh by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Derock., on Flickr

Brilliant by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Red Skyline by brillianthues, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr

Gigi out a winter night by Carina, on Flickr

Asian Night at the Warehouse in Philadelphia 1996 077 Oriental Ladies with Silver by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Sofar Philadelphia | March 29, 2019 | Marine Layer (70&#x27;s Night) by Sofar Sounds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Washington Square Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Nocturnal skulije by LEX, on Flickr

The Union League of Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by Brentg33, on Flickr

Untitled by Radu Tihon, on Flickr

City Hall by Brenton Niccolo, on Flickr

O Canada by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Summer Style by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Happiness Is An Attitude by Blick Calle, on Flickr

City Hall - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - USA by Mohannad Khatib, on Flickr

Happy 243rd Birthday, America! by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Tony Morelli by Blick Calle, on Flickr

4 Sharps Tat by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Christmas Village Philadelphia City Hall-3 by James Foy, on Flickr

21.12.01 Storytime in Love Park by Philadelphia Parks &amp; Recreation, on Flickr

An Evening at City Hall in Philadelphia Pennsylvaia by Chris Pornovets, on Flickr

1600 Block of S 13th, Philadelphia by Dave Christopher, on Flickr

Miracle on South 13th Street extravaganza by Molly Des Jardin, on Flickr

Philadelphia Xmas Chestnut Street Lights &amp; Ice Jan 1994 Winter Ice storm by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

#Philadelphia #cityhall #christmastree #Christmas #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Williamsburg, VA Williamsburg Inn by ArchiTexty, on Flickr

#cityhall #philadelphia with #snowflake lighting for #Christmas by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Christmas Horse and Carriage by Duane Pettis, on Flickr

Miracle on 13th Street by Oleg S, on Flickr

Philadelphia Center City Christmas Tree on Broad Street in Front of the North Side of City Hall and Across the Street from the Freemasonry&#x27;s Masonic Temple of Pennsylvania (Wide View) by George Clark, on Flickr

2017_December_120 by David O&#x27;Malley, on Flickr

P1060805_Philadelphia_Christmas by Kim Ta, on Flickr

Philly Jesus Interviewed by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC07921 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline Reflection by Dave Lyons, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Where Are You Headed by Keith J Fisher, on Flickr

Right This Way To Double Cash Back by Blick Calle, on Flickr

DSC08556 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Waiting to cross 7th Street by fotophotow, on Flickr

Dia de los Muertos / Day of the Dead by Joe Piette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Al Fresco by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

DAE_8657r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge Walkway (2 of 3) by James Foy, on Flickr

Philadelphia (Downtown) -025 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Pennsylvania by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Windows of color by EqualFooting, on Flickr

early morning west philly by Eliza, on Flickr

Old City Philadelphia.. My Girls,...God bless them, never fail to smile when i see this photo. by Steven Oldak, on Flickr

No Bicycling Allowed In Plaza by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

The Rocky Statue by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Jumping Bridesmaids on Broad by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Open Early by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Fashionista by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia City Skyline at Night by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Light It Up by Kenton Smith, on Flickr

DSC_2710 by Matt Stierhoff, on Flickr

the Bridge to Independence by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Skyscraper, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia And Schuylkill River by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Gloomy by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by brent guiliano, on Flickr

LGBT Pride Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 10 Jun 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Dancing on the Stage by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Fluffy White Bow Tie Costume by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Fixing lights, Philadelphia by A au carré, on Flickr

Rocky Balboa Steps by Peter Holland, on Flickr

Under the City Hall Gate by fotophotow, on Flickr

LGBT Pride Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 10 Jun 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

DAE_8723r by Chris Robart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Hall Over Her Shoulder by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Yellow Cell Phone by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Stepping Out by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Billy sees a mirage. #philly #philadelphia #skyline #city by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Down the Parkway by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

Elk and the Art Museum by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

Amtrak Race Street Yard on 1-15-2022 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

cityscape by luke kurtis, on Flickr

Philly 30th Street Station, Sunset by James Newman, on Flickr

Sunrise from Spring Garden Street Bridge in Philly by Mick Kirchman, on Flickr

202110048 Philadelphia, PA by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

1000 Block of Cross, Philadelphia by Dave Christopher, on Flickr

41447 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Race Street Pier Sunrise by James Newman, on Flickr

Philadelphia // Broad Street &amp; Philadelphia City Hall by peteraspeslagh, on Flickr

2000 2000 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Sand Amy Gong by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC01020 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC01036 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC00980 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC01110 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC00844 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC00876 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC00248 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC07921 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

cityscape by luke kurtis, on Flickr

DSC_3644 by Kevin Charan, on Flickr

Philadelphia - as seen from Rocky Steps by Bipradeep Baidya, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Urban Landscape by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Market St Bridge at night by James Foy, on Flickr

Dia de los Muertos / Day of the Dead by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Philly march to Save Sheikh Jarrah and Gaza by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Philly march to Save Sheikh Jarrah and Gaza by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Two women in jeans by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philly Trans March 2021 by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Philly Trans March 2021 by Joe Piette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Woman and White Car by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philly Trans March 2021 by Joe Piette, on Flickr

University City 2022 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

University City 2022 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

University City 2022 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

University City 2022 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

University City 2022 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Philadelphia skyline by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline as seen from Copper River Park by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia PA, Skyline from Camden by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

On a Rail by Curt F, on Flickr

cityscape by luke kurtis, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Lean Logan by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Running by Blick Calle, on Flickr

DSC03977 by Saundi Wilson, on Flickr

Documenting The Trip by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Walking Down The Parkway by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

https://twitter.com/elevatedangles_/...9609000137932


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia City Hall (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Philadelphia - City Hall by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia - City Hall by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Carina, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Philadelphia -- City of Brotherly Love by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Skyline by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

The Days of Effortless Laughter by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

ANS-Katie _Chonacas by E.R.M Thanks for visiting : ), on Flickr

Stormy J. by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

50mm love29 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Brotherly Love by Michael Barbieri, on Flickr

From The Cloverleaf by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by YOGI M, on Flickr

Streetscape by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Parkway at sunrise by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Distorted Visions In The Urban Evening. by Joe Barrett Photography, on Flickr

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

Rocky's Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

On Location by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Schuylkill River by Keegan Gallagher, on Flickr

Philadelphia Museum of Art - Rocky Statue by Charles, on Flickr

Wind Blown Hair by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Covid Style by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Beautiful Flower Dress but Standard Blue Mask by Blick Calle, on Flickr

June 1st Philly Protest for George Floyd by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Catching Her Balance by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Washington Square Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

One Penn Center/Suburban Station by jsheehan717, on Flickr

Center City by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Philadelphia PA by Bob Daveant, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Parkway by Derek Steen, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline @ 300mm by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

AMERICA by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by RSH3339, on Flickr

Electric sky! by Terry Brewerton, on Flickr

Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr

Dancing On A Mailbox by Blick Calle, on Flickr

TROG2 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

LGBT Pride Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 10 Jun 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

50mm love32 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Where to now? by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Philadelphia 1/2 Marathon - November 18, 2017 by Johnny Swanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Miss Saigon by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Rocky's Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Philadelphia - City Hall by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Philadelphia - City Hall by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

2013 - Philadelphia City Hall by Kurt Tarvis, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline Summer 2019 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr

Philadelphia- Helicopter ride by Carina, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Scott H, on Flickr

Tattoo Talk by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

3 women crossing the street by fotophotow, on Flickr

The Dandelion by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Lovely Tattoo by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nate Starkman Building by XCAPE LA, on Flickr

streets-of-philadelphia-downtown by Ferdi Pasion, on Flickr

Downtown by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge in Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Panorama 3973 hdr pregamma 1 mantiuk08 auto lumina by bruhinb on DeviantArt by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Pennsylvania State Capitol, Harrisburg, Pennsylvania by Ken Lund, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Tourists arrive by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by phillyguy1631, on Flickr

Le Diner en Blanc (2) by George Clark, on Flickr

Dia de los Muertos / Day of the Dead by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Philly march to Save Sheikh Jarrah and Gaza by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Dia de los Muertos / Day of the Dead by Joe Piette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Single Bead by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Cell Case Matches Her Hair by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

City Line Ave. / i76 by Derock., on Flickr

City Blue by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

DSC_4908 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC05098 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

DSC05074 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Light It Up by Kenton Smith, on Flickr

I love Philly! by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

Philadelphia Underpass by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Beauty and NOT the Beast by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Line At Jim's Steaks by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Watching Water by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Women's March - Philadelphia - 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Downtown from Cira Green by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Fort Pitt Bridge into Pittsburgh by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Lamp Lit by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia South Street Bridge by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge in Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Panorama 3973 hdr pregamma 1 mantiuk08 auto lumina by bruhinb on DeviantArt by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

Walnut Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Women of the Black Mask by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Tattoo Talk by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

Women and a motor cycle by fotophotow, on Flickr

Two Women and a Dog by fotophotow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Distant Dining by Blick Calle, on Flickr

The Rocky Statue by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall - 3/8/2016 by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline - Girard Avenue by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall - 1/11/2016 by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Philly Skyline as seen from 676 by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Race Street by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Glass, Steel & Stone by Steve Ives, on Flickr

the Bridge to Independence by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Downtown by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Final Summer Sundown by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Dancing on the Stage by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Pinky Swear by Blick Calle, on Flickr

XOXO by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Downtown Starbucks by John, on Flickr

Cig and Cell by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Pretty Mover by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Transgender Day of Visibility by Miki Jourdan, on Flickr

DSC00380 [EXPLORED] by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC07872 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC01036 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC01020 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC08336 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC00876 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC00296 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC07921 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Steam by Timothy Kreider, on Flickr

Philadelphia, 2022 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

IMG_0109 by Steve Hurley, on Flickr

Looking Left by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Holding Her Hair by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Master's Is Close by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Broad Street Historic District - Philadelphia (Pennsylvania) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Philadelphia city hall looking down from North Broad street and North of Arch by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Sitting in City Hall Traffic by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Broad and Spruce by Frankie Hill, on Flickr

Electric sky! by Terry Brewerton, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Keystone 004 by David Harmantas, on Flickr

Love Park by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by DerHarlekin, on Flickr

waiting for sunrise by Carina, on Flickr

City of Philadelphia, PA by Volker Menting, on Flickr

Along A New Path by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Partial Eclipse by Steve Ives, on Flickr

City Life by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Market Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

3 women crossing the street by fotophotow, on Flickr

Amaris K. by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr

What a Glorious Day to Enjoy the Weather! by Roblawol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Right This Way To Double Cash Back by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Market Street Lead Up by Brandon Olafsson, on Flickr

City life by Ethan Coston, on Flickr

Philadelphia // Broad Street & Philadelphia City Hall by peteraspeslagh, on Flickr

Flickr Friday - Theme #endofline by Jill /Blue Moonbeam Studio, on Flickr

North Broad Street by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Silly Philly by jgurbisz, on Flickr

Center City View from the Steps of the Art Museum by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

210330140804 by Jesse James, on Flickr

DSC00980 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Old City Philadelphia from Penns Landing by dweible1109, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, 2022 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Two women waiting to cross by fotophotow, on Flickr

Two women walking by fotophotow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Al Fresco by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Lovely Tattoo by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia at night by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

DAE_8779r by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Philadelphia '14 by R24KBerg Photos, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge Walkway (2 of 3) by James Foy, on Flickr

Philadelphia (Downtown) -025 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

Up Close by Nick Burwell, on Flickr

DSC05110 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philadelphia Water Front-11 by Jim Walsh, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Framed by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Please Look At The Other Photographer by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Taking A Break by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Running and Reading by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Resting by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rise up for reproductive rights! by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Benched by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Morning Shadow Skyline... by Bob Glennan, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

On the streets of #philadelphia #philly #city by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

202202089 Philadelphia, PA - Philadelphia Museum of Art by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia by The West End, on Flickr

Silly Philly by jgurbisz, on Flickr

View from the South Street Bridge by Holly, on Flickr

202109044 Philadelphia, PA Pennsylvania Station–William H. Gray III 30th Street by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 2021 by ashercurri, on Flickr

Leading the Way by Blick Calle, on Flickr

15th Street near City Hall, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Indego Bikes Faster Than A SEPTA Bus by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Smokin' In The Park by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_0702 by Bob Bechtel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Benjamin Franklin Parkway by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

DSC07872 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Where Are You Headed by Keith J Fisher, on Flickr

cityscape by luke kurtis, on Flickr

tainted_reflection_HQ by Caeleb Nasoff, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia - as seen from Rocky Steps by Bipradeep Baidya, on Flickr

DSC08802 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Center City by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Eagles women's cap by Shibe Vintage Sports, on Flickr

A1-055-26 by David Swift, on Flickr

Two women in jeans by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philly Trans March 2021 by Joe Piette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cellist Playing In Philadelphia City Hall Courtyard by David Saddler, on Flickr

Philly Train by brerwolfe, on Flickr

Philly Reflections by brerwolfe, on Flickr

City Hall from Love Park by belgm3, on Flickr

Center City Buildings by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall - note all the old air conditioners in the windows by enedzel, on Flickr

City Hall at night by RH&XL, on Flickr

Front Street at a Sunny Day by fotophotow, on Flickr

MicrosoftTeams-image (7) by American Lung Association, on Flickr

Distracted by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

Walking on 17th Street by fotophotow, on Flickr

Looking down on North 38th Street at night by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Rise up for reproductive rights! by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Benched by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Historic Boston_2019 08 26_0215 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Pennsylvania by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Strolling By by street level, on Flickr

Philly by Brook Ward, on Flickr

1060 - Market & O'Farrell by Ian Martin, on Flickr

Up Close by Nick Burwell, on Flickr

walking by Walnut St to Philadelphia City Centre by Cetus13, on Flickr

Independence Hall by Neil Noland, on Flickr

DSC05110 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

amyjustin_PRINT-601 by Amy Bauer, on Flickr

Old City Philadelphia.. My Girls,...God bless them, never fail to smile when i see this photo. by Steven Oldak, on Flickr

No Bicycling Allowed In Plaza by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

Selfie by Andy Farmer, on Flickr

Jumping Bridesmaids on Broad by Blick Calle, on Flickr

DSC03454 by Saundi Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_4177 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

Rocky's Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Brotherly Love by Michael Barbieri, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by YOGI M, on Flickr

Streetscape by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline from South Street Bridge by Jacob G., on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

United States Customs House by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

City Blue by George Kurzik, on Flickr

IMG_3836 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

IMG_3955 by Bob Bruhin, on Flickr

"Downtown" by Tony Juliano, on Flickr

Night Patterns by Mark Morgan, on Flickr

Wind Blown Hair by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Covid Style by Blick Calle, on Flickr

O Canada by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Outside City Hall by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

The Parkway Philadelphia Unity Day Rhythm Tour 1998 007 Performers Stunning Beauty by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Philadelphia art museum with boaters along the schuykill infrared black and white by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Desiree Reyes, on Flickr

Philadelphia, 2018 by Beau Finley, on Flickr

2017-USA-Philadelphia-42 by Andrew Small, on Flickr

0V1A1562 1 by Vu Do, on Flickr

Morning Snow by George Kurzik, on Flickr

jpegs-04971 by 215traveler 215traveler, on Flickr

Downtown at night, Philadelphia by Dennis Henge, on Flickr

jpegs-04980 by 215traveler 215traveler, on Flickr

IMG_9356 by Tom Grey, on Flickr

Broad Street by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Ben Franklin sunset September 2017 Jason Gambone-118-PSedit-PSedit-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philadelphia 201745 by Marshall Jackson, on Flickr

Gigi out a winter night by Carina, on Flickr

Sofar Philadelphia | March 29, 2019 | Marine Layer (70's Night) by Sofar Sounds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lunch truck by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Boat House Row-Street Photography-26 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

Boat House Row-Street Photography-28 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2022 Spring Tulips at Logan Square by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2022 Spring Tulips at Logan Square by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2022 Spring Tulips at Logan Square by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2022 Spring Tulips at Logan Square by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2022 Spring Tulips at Logan Square by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

South Street Business Corridor Tour by City of Philadelphia, on Flickr

202202089 Philadelphia, PA - Philadelphia Museum of Art by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Center City by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Rise up for reproductive rights! by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Right This Way To Double Cash Back by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Filbert Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Looking at Macy by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Three Entangled by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mate Masie Youth Storytelling Festival_Tree House Books-072 by Readby 4th, on Flickr

IMG_3428 by chineseinus.org 微信：chineseinus_org, on Flickr

Philadelphia skyline by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia by Aaron Couture, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia by Aaron Couture, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia by Aaron Couture, on Flickr

Philadelphia - Art Museum and Center City by Aaron Couture, on Flickr

Philadelphia Center City by Aaron Couture, on Flickr

Philadelphia Waterfront - Ben Franklin Bridge by Aaron Couture, on Flickr

Philadelphia-Ben Franklin Bridge by Aaron Couture, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall from Love Park by Andrew Furness, on Flickr

On the crosswalk by fotophotow, on Flickr

Eastern State Penitentiary by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

830A3603R by Rob Bulmahn, on Flickr

FIFA Broadcast of Host City Watch Party at Love Park by City of Philadelphia, on Flickr

2022 Pep Rally 4 FIFA Host City-307 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr

2022 Pep Rally 4 FIFA Host City-394 by Philadelphia MDO Special Events, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dancing on the Stage by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Riding around #philly on the #bigbus. #philadelphia. #tourism. #sightseeing by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

USA - 2017 by jaffa600, on Flickr

the Bridge to Independence by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Glass, Steel & Stone by Steve Ives, on Flickr

USA - 2017 by jaffa600, on Flickr

USA - 2017 by jaffa600, on Flickr

DSC08474 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline, New York City by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Philadelphia Twilight by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia Evening by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

graceandfire_philadelphia by Grace Fire, on Flickr

Untitled by Shelby Staub, on Flickr

Philadelphia-013 by Simon, on Flickr

IMG_13342R by Rob Bulmahn, on Flickr

Another visit with #Rocky #rockystatue #philly #Philadelphia #rocky07282017 by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

Distant Dining by Blick Calle, on Flickr

IMG_6363 by RailroadJack, on Flickr

Under the City Hall Gate by fotophotow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TROG2 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Eagles parade 2.8.18.9 by JR Beckwith, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge Philadelphia Jason Gambone sept 2020-7 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Jesse Kline, on Flickr

AMERICA by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

Philly-City-Hall- by Gabriela Levit, on Flickr

DSC_5578 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia Skyline by S. Bohr, on Flickr

DSC_5601 by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Amtrak train 148, Prospect Park, night, 2020-12-23 by Robert Sartain, on Flickr

On 13th Street by fotophotow, on Flickr

Walnut Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

E Passyunk and Tasker, Philadelphia by Dave Christopher, on Flickr

50mm love29 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

this life by Randy, on Flickr

Big Red Pedal Tours by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rocky&#x27;s Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Over The Shoulder by Blick Calle, on Flickr

In A Field Of Green Along A Busy City Street by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Onward by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia by Alexander Kurz, on Flickr

Philadelphia. View from South Street bridge. by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

DSC05085 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philly by Brook Ward, on Flickr

I love Philly! by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

The Dandelion by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Pinky Swear by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Cig and Cell by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline - Test image taken at 0.95 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

Washington Square Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

The Red or the Black or Both? by YM_T, on Flickr

Shady Bud Light by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia 201745 by Marshall Jackson, on Flickr

Philadelphia downtown by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Logan Square by Dalton Smith, on Flickr

Center City by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Fort Pitt Bridge into Pittsburgh by Ken Lane, on Flickr

Gigi out a winter night by Carina, on Flickr

PHL7-E193 by David Swift, on Flickr

Navy Blue Angels and Air Force Thunderbirds Fly Over Philadelphia, 28 April 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

The Parkway Philadelphia Unity Day Rhythm Tour 1998 007 Performers Stunning Beauty by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Dancing On A Mailbox - improved video by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Try a Big Ginger - The Before Times by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

50mm love32 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

The Rocky Statue by Ian Ligget, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Light It Up by Kenton Smith, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Raining on Market Street, view03, Philadelphia, PA by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Glass, Steel &amp; Stone by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Philadelphia Twilight by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Tall Ships May 2018-152-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Downtown by George Kurzik, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

Dancing on the Stage by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Pinky Swear by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Please Look At The Other Photographer by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

4 Hearts by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Cig and Cell by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Art Tour @ Philadelphia Airport-3E0A4877pser by David Huisken, on Flickr

amyjustin_PRINT-601 by Amy Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

O Canada by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Cathedral Basilica of Saints Peter and Paul by E Scott Wheaton, on Flickr

Brotherly Love by Michael Barbieri, on Flickr

Pennsylvania by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Jesse Kline, on Flickr

Strolling By by street level, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Kusi Seminario Behar, on Flickr

Philadelphia &#x27;14 by R24KBerg Photos, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philadelphia - Sigma 50mm F1.4 Art - 5D Mark IV by abysal_guardian, on Flickr

Cornstalk Fence Garden District by CEBImagery, on Flickr

City Hall - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - USA by Mohannad Khatib, on Flickr

I heart Philly by Yarnim, on Flickr

Beer Growler by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge Walkway (2 of 3) by James Foy, on Flickr

amyjustin_PRINT-601 by Amy Bauer, on Flickr

Old City Philadelphia.. My Girls,...God bless them, never fail to smile when i see this photo. by Steven Oldak, on Flickr

Asian Night at the Warehouse in Philadelphia 1996 077 Oriental Ladies with Silver by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Smokin' In The Park by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taking A Selfie by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Single Bead by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia Art Museum by Oleg S, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Pa. by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Philadelphia at Dusk by PhillymanPete, on Flickr

Philadelphia: Schuylkill banks by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Pa. by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA USA - Looking from Northwest to Southeast into Center City by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Downtonw Philadelphia by David Paez, on Flickr

Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

Four women by fotophotow, on Flickr

Hand in pocket by fotophotow, on Flickr

Two women walking by fotophotow, on Flickr

Gigi out a winter night by Carina, on Flickr

Dia de los Muertos / Day of the Dead by Joe Piette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

August, Ektar 100 by Shari Heck, on Flickr

DSC_9717-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Philadelphia downtown by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Unsecured Barge Closes Philadelphia Highway, 5 August 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Logan Square by Dalton Smith, on Flickr

Navy Blue Angels and Air Force Thunderbirds Fly Over Philadelphia, 28 April 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

Navy Blue Angels and Air Force Thunderbirds Fly Over Philadelphia, 28 April 2020 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr

The Parkway Philadelphia Unity Day Rhythm Tour 1998 007 Performers Stunning Beauty by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr

Sofar Philadelphia | March 29, 2019 | Marine Layer (70's Night) by Sofar Sounds, on Flickr

South street bridge in Philadelphia by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

201810_LightTheNight_Philly_181.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taking A Selfie by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by _cmoney_, on Flickr

Philadelphia at night by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Simon, on Flickr

philadelphia_sunset by Bill7870, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Philadelphia-007 by Simon, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Garrett Ziegler, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyscrapers by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

I love Philly! by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

Tattoo Talk by Mark Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ducking and Looking by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Open and Shut by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Bookbinders by Jerry Hendricks, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Philadelphia - Historical Marker - Market Street at City Hall - August 4, 2022 by Kevin Mueller, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by DRC, on Flickr

impressive by duluoz cats, on Flickr

View of Philadelphia by belgm3, on Flickr

I Love Philly by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Skyline from the skate park by Holly, on Flickr

DSC09202 [EXPLORED] by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC09029 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

It's the Weekend by risingthermals, on Flickr

Philadelphia city hall by Mark Robinson, on Flickr

22082101086 Gaby.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr

Two people and a dog by fotophotow, on Flickr

Lunch truck by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This is the time to remember Cause it will not last forever by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Love in the Park - 3 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia During a Christmas Festival by Chris Pornovets, on Flickr

210329210220 by Jesse James, on Flickr

Broad Street by George Kurzik, on Flickr

#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr

DSC_9723-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Philadelphia by 215traveler, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia by Aaron Couture, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline, New York City by Bill Varney, on Flickr

Philly test Sept 2017-14 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Filbert Street, 2019 by Alan Barr, on Flickr

None Shall Pass! by Blick Calle, on Flickr

19081700292 Daye.jpg by juanpzapata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC08410 by Saundi Wilson, on Flickr

Sofar Philadelphia | March 29, 2019 | Marine Layer (70's Night) by Sofar Sounds, on Flickr

Dancing On A Mailbox - improved video by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philadelphia Noir by David Oakill, on Flickr

Logan Square by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Philly Museum of Art &amp; Skyline by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

IMG_6382 by Patrick Binder, on Flickr

philly unknown walk35 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Fort Pitt Bridge into Pittsburgh by Ken Lane, on Flickr

DSC_9717-Edit by Christian Gross, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

DSC_5439 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

The night view of Philadelphia 11, The city hall by zwzzjim, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Being by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Gigi out a winter night by Carina, on Flickr

I Never Refuse When They Ask - Thank you by Blick Calle, on Flickr

"Building the City" mural in Philadelphia by Mural Arts by Neil Gilmour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia by Carina, on Flickr

city of brotherly love by Van Luvender, on Flickr

Philadelphia. View from South Street bridge. by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Patrick Marella, on Flickr

Gotham City by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Philadelphia from the Belmont Plateau by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr

sundown in philadelphia by Katie Zhao, on Flickr

waiting for sunrise by Carina, on Flickr

Philadelphia PA by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Sunset silhouette by Deb Felmey, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by vincenzooli, on Flickr

Mother and daughter in Philadelphia... by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr

Try a Big Ginger - The Before Times by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Distracted by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

Philadelphia Naked Bike Ride #6 by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Do Not Enter by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Single Bead by Blick Calle, on Flickr

duross by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Rocky's Statue by Andy M, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

IMG_3280 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Tall Ships May 2018-152-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Philadelphia, USA 2016 by e-no, on Flickr

Philadelphia - City Hall by kyle ortiz, on Flickr

201810_PhillyAtNight_012.jpg by Greg Mitchell, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Dan Fleury, on Flickr

DSC02272 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philadelphia waterfront infrared by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr

amyjustin_PRINT-601 by Amy Bauer, on Flickr

Just Look And You'll See Me by raymondclarkeimages, on Flickr

In A Field Of Green Along A Busy City Street by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Maybe Biggest Smiles Of The Day by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From The Cloverleaf by Steve Ives, on Flickr

Gloomy Morning - Philadelphia by brent guiliano, on Flickr

DSC_4908 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

DSC02369 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

IMG_3280 by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Glass, Steel & Stone by Steve Ives, on Flickr

DSC05110 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Philly Rush Hour by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

PHL1-067-32 by David Swift, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr

June 27, 20203.jpg by Richard Owens, on Flickr

Philadelphia City Hall by Paul DeVito, on Flickr

Center City Tour by City of Philadelphia, on Flickr

Fashionista by Blick Calle, on Flickr

"Downtown" by Tony Juliano, on Flickr

DSC03454 by Saundi Wilson, on Flickr

Fluffy White Bow Tie Costume by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Raptors by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Philly SAVE OUR POSTAL SERVICE Rally by Joe Piette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Peoplehood 2022 by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Market - Frankford Subway Line by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

USS Olympia C6 6-Moshulu by Alex Gillespie, on Flickr

DSC09282 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Philly Train by brerwolfe, on Flickr

Sunrise over Philadelphia by Oleg S, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline Reflection by Dave Lyons, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

Downtown Philadelphia — Pennsylvania by Eric Scott, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Joel Hulsey, on Flickr

Autumn, Independence Hall, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, America by Joe Price, on Flickr

DSC09202 [EXPLORED] by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Peoplehood 2022 by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Peoplehood 2022 by Joe Piette, on Flickr

Shady Bud Light by Blick Calle, on Flickr

VooDoo Ranger by Overall Murals, on Flickr

DSC09029 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr

Riverwalk Apartments by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Lunch truck by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Distracted by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

St. Vincent & The Down and Out Downtown Band (Daddy's Home Tour 2021) - Annie Erin Clark with Justin Meldal-Johnsen, Jason Falkner, Mark Guiliana, Rachel Eckroth, Stevvi Alexander, Nayanna Holley & Danielle Withers by Peter Hutchins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Benjamin Franklin Parkway by Derek Steen, on Flickr

Look Carefully at William Penn atop City Hall by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Washington Square Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr

One Penn Center/Suburban Station by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr

Center City Philadelphia by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

2019 NASCAR Philly Takeover-134 by Philly City Rep, on Flickr

Fogo de Chão Philadelphia by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr

Center City by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Philadelphia Water Front-11 by Jim Walsh, on Flickr

Eagles parade 2.8.18.9 by JR Beckwith, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by RSH3339, on Flickr

Philadelphia, PA by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

50mm love24 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr

PHL1-008-2A by David Swift, on Flickr

2019_05_05_KM5449 by Independence Blue Cross, on Flickr

Interacting With Protesters by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Distant Dining by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Black WorkOut by Blick Calle, on Flickr

LGBT Pride Parade, Philadelphia, USA - 10 Jun 2018 by Michael Candelori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Four women by fotophotow, on Flickr

Benjamin Franklin Bridge by David Paez, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Philadelphia by _cmoney_, on Flickr

Philadelphia at night by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Simon, on Flickr

Philadelphia at Night.jpg by Robert Rouse, on Flickr

philadelphia_sunset by Bill7870, on Flickr

Philadelphia July 2018 by Danny Daly, on Flickr

Philadelphia-007 by Simon, on Flickr

Putting in Ear Phones by fotophotow, on Flickr

Philadelphia by Garrett Ziegler, on Flickr

Taking A Selfie by Blick Calle, on Flickr

City Line Ave. / i76 by Derock., on Flickr

Sightseers by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Two women walking by fotophotow, on Flickr

Mermaid by Mark Jonas, on Flickr

Tattoo Talk by Mark Jonas, on Flickr


----------

